# WIG CHALLENGE 2009



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Holidays Ladies!

I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2009 *early!

TO ALL MY 2008 LADIES - YOU WORE THOSE WIGS WITH FIERCENESS and ACHEIVED AMAZING GROWTH! 

For any newcomers, the wig challenge is very EASY..........just use *Wigs, Falls, Lacefronts as your PROTECTIVE STYLE of choice..................*while taking care of your “real” hair underneath for maximum growth and hair health!

The WIG challenge blends with others challenges easily, such as the Bootcamp, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

The CHALLENGE GUIDELINES (hate the idea of rules, so lets call them guidelines):
 The Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2009
 Wigs means any full wig, half wig, lace wig, or lacefronts
 Wigs are your protective style (for 3/4th of the time)
 You MUST take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch)
 You can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever you want to see your hair
 Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing at least once per month



Since the list of the current participants is huge and still growing, I will post it in the following two posts. Just pm me, to have your name added or removed! 

Please feel free to post your regimen, progress updates, or any wig-related questions or comments. 

Also remember there is a wealth of information in the WIG CHALLENGE 2007 and WIG CHALLENGE 2008 threads.

Happy New Year!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Current challengers:

CurliDiva 
A10derRoni 
Aa9746 
Abordeaux 
Adequate 
Aggie 
Ajacks 
Ajoyfuljoy 
Almond Eyes  
Almondjoi85 
Alli77 
All Me  
Anatomicallycorrect 
Angenoir 
Annieup 
Apemay1969 
Aquariangirl 
Ariana4000 
Arosieworld 
AtlantaJJ  
Atweety  
AveOne 
Avia62  
Auntysmoky 
Aymone 
2bmrspotts  
2buttonsnow3  
Baby-Dee04 
BackToMyRoots  
BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR 
BeautyFul-LDJ
Bee  
Bllezangra826  
BklynHeart 
Blackrican 
Blackoutzangel05 
Blaq-N-GoLd 
BlkOnyx488 
BlueDiamond0829 
Bmoreflygirl 
Bmoretiger 
BotanyGrl  
Bravenewgirl87  
Bronzehair  
BrooklynSouth  
Bublin 
2cool4u  
CaliJen  
Candie19 
Caramelty  
Caribgirl 
Caribbean Queen  
Carletta  
Caramela 
Carrie 
CecePassion 
Chavascandy  
CHEEKQUEEN  
Chica Canella 
Christa438 
ChikaChika  
Chocostudent 
Cicilypayne 
Classimani713  
CleanHeart25  
Cmesweet 
CMW45 
Cocoberry10 
CocoRica  
Conskeeted 
Cubanit 
CurlyJ 
Dabashmentlady 
Daisimae 
DalGal 
Damarc94  
Dany06  
Darklovely913 
DarlingDiva 
Dapper  
DCBrown 
Dee
Den1 
Deola 
Diamond42377 
DivineFavor 
DivaStyle 
DTWgrl  
Duchesse  
Eajaye2u 
Ebaby 
Ekaette 
Ella 
EMJazzy 
Evalina1 
Eyunka 
Fabu-lass 
Fashion Star 
Femalegold  
Fiercediva 
Flower  
From36to38 
FyneNJChic 
Gabulldawg
Gabby1 
Gelati  
Glamazon386 
GlamChick84 
GodsFavoriteDiva 
GraceUnderFire 
GradyGirl 
GrowthbyForce 
Guitarheroqueen 
Hautia 
Hil84figer 
HonieB1 
Hopeful 
Hottopic 
Ibeleevenme 
ImaBoss 
InNeedofHairapy 
Isawstars 
Itsmetwig 
Jaded Faerie 
Jakibro 
JamercianGurl 
Jamaicasmodona  
JDUB  
Jenaee 
Jetblackhair 
JGG 
Joyousnerd 
JTurner 
JusticeWifey  
Kacie 
Kally  
KansasCityGal  
Kathryn  
Karma1981 
Katote  
Keedah 
KelKel 
Kels823 
kimistry  
kriolagirl  
krissyPrissy  
LaBellaDonV 
LadyEsquire 
LadyofVirtue 
LadyR 
LadySpeedstick 
LJewel 
Lp318lp 
Locabouthair 
Locfreeme 
LondonJakki 
Loved
LovelyH
Loves Harmony
LuciousLockedDoc 
Luckymonkey1307 
Lydc 


*THE LIST CONTINUES IN THE NEXT POST:*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay CD, you know that I am one of them that is in the BootCamp Challenge and I will be hiding my hair a lot this year as well with  braids and wigs, so add me in!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Continued list of current challengers: 

MamaBraidedIt 
Mama Cita 
Maleucia 
Mamaceta 
Manushka 
Meaganita 
Metro QT 
MidBackCrisis 
Minny 
Mistee11 
Missbobbie 
MissConstrue 
Miss Fallon 
Miss New-New 
MissNurseLady 
MissTical 
MissTobz 
MJ 
MochaEyeCandy 
MonaRae 
MonieLuv 
Moonglowdiva 
Motherx2esq 
MrzLadyBugg 
MsCocoFace 
Ms Bttrfly23
Ms B_Haven06
Ms Lala 
MsLondon 
MsMaysRus 
MsNewNew 
Ms.Nigeria 
MsOmri 
MsOttienelson 
MsPortugal 
MsSharee06 
Nakialovesshoes 
NantanYah 
NappturalWomyn 
NappyParadise 
NappyRina 
Natasha2005 
NaturalgurlAZ 
NClady 
NCRapunzel 
Nfynit812 
Nice Lady 
Niesy942 
Nikki2229 
NIMOLU 
Niva 
Nixx 
NJ n ATL76 
Noodle Mama 
Nomoweavesfome  
Nubiangoddess3 
Nychaelasymone 
NyCutiepie :gorgeous
Ocean74 
Onyxmin 
Opalsunset 
Pamsc29210 
Pirouette 
PittiPat 
Platinum 
Plzgrow 
PMSC29210 
Poetess232 
PoetryGirl 
PretiGyal 
Prettyeyes 
Prettyeyez0724 
PrettyBlackHair
Quita
Ramya 
Renae226 
Reese77 
RelaxerRehab 
Rhlong
Sanndy 
Secretrose 
Seemegrow 
SelfStyled 
SexyLongLegs 
SexyScorpio 
SexySin985 
Shatarip 
Shenitab
Shibababy 
Shirah 
SignatureBeauty 
Silknaps 
Sj11987 
Slimzz 
Smilin1976 
SNyeema 
Splendid10 
SoSoChic 
SouthernBeauty 
SouthernGirl4Ever 
SouthernJewel 
81 Stardust 
S_Terry 
Stephshe 
StunningEssence 
Sugarbaby 
SugarHoneyIceTea 
Surete 
Suzieq 
Swalker31 
Sweetpeadst 
SweetB 
SwtnLow 
Talata 
Tatambabyy 
Tazzydennis 
TCatt86
Teenie
TexasQT 
ThatJerseyGirl 
The Savy Sistah 
The_Sweetest_Berry 
Tiffcurl 
Tishee 
TopNotch1010 
Topsyturvy86 
Trendsetta25 
Treasure2k6 
Trini_rican 
Trinity05 
Trishjohnson85 
Tru2me 
Trying2grow 
Tyefrmy 
Val 
Vestaluv1 
Virgo_Chinwe 
Wandabee 
WaitingtoGrow 
Wannabelong 
WhipEffectz1 
WhitneySimone 
Wildchild 
Yemaya 
Yodie 
Yvonne 
Zabrinnna 
 for 2009 WIG Challengers!


----------



## renae226 (Dec 24, 2008)

I would love to join!!!! Count me in!!!​


----------



## diamond42377 (Dec 24, 2008)

You can count me in too! I am doing the DC challenge too and this would go great with that. I hope to have a lot of growth at this time next year!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 24, 2008)

*Add me to this challenge. I've been game for 2 years.*


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay CD, you know that I am one of them that is in the BootCamp Challenge and I will be hiding my hair a lot this year as well with braids and wigs, so add me in!


 
Hey Aggie!

I already know that you rock some fabulous wig styles!  I got you for 2009!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

The memebrship posts are alpha oder, but I've added Southern Beauty, Renae, Diamond, and Moonglowdiva!

*Welcome Ladies!*


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome CD! I plan on purchasing two wigs by Bobbi Boss from gmbs.com


----------



## tru2me (Dec 24, 2008)

Add me!  I've been in wigs all of 2008 and it's been great!


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 24, 2008)

add me. I'm wearing wigs now and thinking about getting a lf in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ajacks (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like to join as well, but what are the rules?  Wear a wig for the next 365 days or are there passes? I'm asking b/c I would like to alternate between wigs and weaves.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 24, 2008)

ajacks said:


> I would like to join as well, but what are the rules?  Wear a wig for the next 365 days or are there passes? I'm asking b/c *I would like to alternate between wigs and weaves.*



Hey there,

This is what I plan on doing(if I am able to find a stylist that does full head weave installs in my area).


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

ajacks said:


> I would like to join as well, but what are the rules? Wear a wig for the next 365 days or are there passes? I'm asking b/c I would like to alternate between wigs and weaves.


 
I am alternating my wigs with braids as I am also in the BootCamp challenge and I like to mix things up a bit. I don't like bothering with my hair all the time and less manipulation is definitely more for me, IMHO.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 24, 2008)

yay i love this challenge! since shaving my hair off in May, I've retained all of  my growth by wearing wigs and taking care of my hair underneath


----------



## ajacks (Dec 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> This is what I plan on doing(if I am able to find a stylist that does full head weave installs in my area).


 


Aggie said:


> I am alternating my wigs with braids as I am also in the BootCamp challenge and I like to mix things up a bit. I don't like bothering with my hair all the time and less manipulation is definitely more for me, IMHO.


 
Oh, ok...then I am definitely in!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 24, 2008)

count me in, shopping for wigs right now


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> Awesome CD! I plan on purchasing two wigs by Bobbi Boss from gmbs.com


 
Welcome back Tishee!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

tru2me said:


> Add me! I've been in wigs all of 2008 and it's been great!


 
Welcome to you, Tru2me, Rhlong, Ajacks, GlamChick84 and Fashion Star!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

ajacks said:


> I would like to join as well, but what are the rules? *Wear a wig for the next 365 days or are there passes? *I'm asking b/c I would like to alternate between wigs and weaves.


 
The beauty of the challenge is that you can take off your wig as often as you like!

Most (like Aggie who got great growth in 2008) alternates between WIGs and other protective styles like braids, weave or a bun.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

jaded_faerie said:


> yay i love this challenge! since shaving my hair off in May, *I've retained all of my growth by wearing wigs and taking care of my hair underneath*


 
Welcome back Jaded Faerie!

I can't stress this enough .........*YOU HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR REAL*.....wigs are only a temporary protective style as our hair grows longer and healthier!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 24, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome back Tishee!



It is GREAT to be back sweetie.....I am shopping for wigs right now. This weekend, I plan to check out two bss here(C&P and B&B) to see what they have.


----------



## damarc94 (Dec 24, 2008)

Count me in again. I've been in wigs since the summer of 2008 and I'm loving it. APL here I come!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in this challenge.  I need to buy more wigs but I'm definitely in!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm still in it


----------



## Kacie (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a sew in weave right now, but it when comes out in a couple of weeks it's going to be straight half wigs.  I'm still down for the wig challenge.


----------



## MJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi CurliDiva,

I'm in again for the 2009 challenge!  

I don't think I've ever posted any comparison pictures since I started this challenge in July 2007. So here are some comparison pictures (I don't have a recent afro pic):

June 2007






December 2008 (This pic also serves as my starting pic for the 2009 challenge)





The wig, bootcamp, and hardcore C&G (cornrows under wig) challenges are a great combination for me. I plan on continuing with the official wig and bootcamp challenges in 2009. I will do a personal hardcore C&G challenge.


ETA (Dec. 26, 2008): I cut my hair, so it is approximately 1.5 - 2.5 inches shorter now.


----------



## flower (Dec 24, 2008)

count me in


----------



## flower (Dec 24, 2008)

how do protect your hairline? is there a specific brands I should stay away from?


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 24, 2008)

YAY!!!! I'm planning on upping my wig game in 2009 after seeing Chavas' growth.  I'm getting sick of my real hair anyway.


----------



## Avia62 (Dec 24, 2008)

Count Me In!!!  I've been doing this most of 2008 I may as well continue into 2009 the same!  Thankx!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm still in but i'll be alternating between wigs and weaves.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV1ejqOJbu4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPy5UwsaTHc&feature=channel 
(this is the one im thinking about trying)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fdhP4jG7yA&feature=channel

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/hz7009.html

And of course i love this one i have this one in my fotki.  Everyone thinks its my real hair even some naturals.

and after seeing all the ladies on LHCF that have had success with wearing wigs or falls i'll be doing that mostly thru out 2009 and plus mixing it up with some weaves.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

MJ said:


> Hi CurliDiva,
> 
> I'm in again for the 2009 challenge!
> 
> ...


 
Hey MJ!

You have made great progress!  keep it up and you'll be BSL in no time!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 25, 2008)

flower said:


> how do protect your hairline? is there a specific brands I should stay away from?


 
You can protect your hairline in different ways:

some remove the combs attached to the underside because the teeth can rip you edges (my personal choice)

Others just coat the combs with oil, so that they will easily slide in and out.

Also make sure your wig cap is not too tight and get one made out of satin material instead of the stocking type that can be drying

You can also baggie under your wig for extra protection 
Good luck Flower!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 25, 2008)

MJ your hair has grown tremendously!! i agree with curlidiva, you'll be bsl in no time!


----------



## BeautyFul-LDJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Count me in ladies! I just bought a very cute wig and will buy another one when this one dies.


----------



## kelkel (Dec 25, 2008)

Please add me ...... I was unofficially in the challenge since January 08 but didn't sign up..... so for 2009 I want to be official .....lol.


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 25, 2008)

_Hi , i would like to join. so , please addme to the list . i will just basically DC every week and co wash when necesscary. I love wearing wigs anyway so this would be a very easy challenge for me . _


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 25, 2008)

Add me, I will your LF wearing girl.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 25, 2008)

Count me in. How do you protect your hairline? Lately it seems that my hairline in the back is always irritated by the wig?  Suggestions?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm Down!!!!
Sign me up


----------



## AVE One (Dec 25, 2008)

Sign me up please!


----------



## lp318lp (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I haven't been around!  Now I got a wedding to plan for, and I need lovely locs for my big August date, so count me in, CD!  

me~


----------



## adi687 (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got a sew-in weave since I'm not so much into wigs. I really want to protect my hair, after my last relaxer damaged it.

Do I qualify to join this challenge?


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 26, 2008)

Please add me Curlidiva.  I followed along unofficially in 08- but would like to make it official.  I mostly use 1/2 wigs, I am more likely to use full wigs from weeks 5-8 post relaxer.  I alternate my wigs with bunning.

IMO I think my edges do way better with half wigs than full wigs- when I do wear full wigs I put a satin type headband around my edges.....





I am wanting to come up with a homemade U shaped wig so that I can wear a part that shows my scalp.......when I create something I will be sure to post pictures.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 26, 2008)

Honey Chile, I got this challenge hands down!!  I just gave my curly lace front a bleach bath to release tangles and she is flowing and beautiful, I did the same for my Lt. Yaky.  We swanging, bouncing and flowing and ready for this challenge.

I'm adding another curly and a lt yaky to my stash in the spring. I like the lt yaky because it looks the most like my hair straightened.  The curly looks like a nice braid out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 26, 2008)

I hear ya'll with the hairline thing. That's why I love the lace because it doesn't add any weight or cause friction for my hairline. 

That's an excellent idea with the head band over the hairline... I would love to do one of of those in silk or satin ... :scratchch - you got me thinking....


----------



## flower (Dec 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> You can protect your hairline in different ways:
> 
> some remove the combs attached to the underside because the teeth can rip you edges (my personal choice)
> 
> ...




Hey Curldiva,

How do I attach the wig if I remove the insides?


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I hear ya'll with the hairline thing. That's why I love the lace because it doesn't add any weight or cause friction for my hairline.
> 
> That's an excellent idea with the head band over the hairline... I would love to do one of of those in silk or satin ... :scratchch - you got me thinking....


 
Thanks Sweetie!

I forgot to edit my post that the headband is silky, someone else mentioned that they will use silk from a fabric store and make a headband. I got mine form Sally's.  

I think a pinned on LF is a great option ...because you are so right there is no tension on your edges at all.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

flower said:


> Hey Curldiva,
> 
> How do I attach the wig if I remove the insides?


 
I just a use a few bobby pins.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

adi687 said:


> I just got a sew-in weave since I'm not so much into wigs. I really want to protect my hair, after my last relaxer damaged it.
> 
> Do I qualify to join this challenge?


 
 Sorry Adi687, but this challenge does NOT inlcude weaves. 

I know there was a "weave challenge for rest of  2008", so check if a new one has started yet for 2009.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

lp318lp said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around! *Now I got a wedding to plan for, and I need lovely locs for my big August date*, so count me in, CD!
> 
> me~


 
Congrats lp318lp!


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know how successful I will be (because my husband HATES wigs) but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm going to purchase a LF wig next week just in time for the beginning of this challenge. So that being said:


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am still going strong with my LF, I tried a new adhesive and its holding better.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the idea. I will try a silk headband.





SelfStyled said:


> IMO I think my edges do way better with half wigs than full wigs- when I do wear full wigs I put a satin type headband around my edges.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> thanks for the idea. *I will try a silk headband.*



hi there,

do you mind me asking where you got this? I went to sally's yesterday looking for the headband SS posted about and they didn't have it/didn't know what I was talking about(they never seem to be of much help really).

tia,
tishee


----------



## flower (Dec 28, 2008)

MJ said:


> Hi CurliDiva,
> 
> I'm in again for the 2009 challenge!
> 
> ...



  Did you use a wig to achieve this growth? If so any advice for me since I am a first timer.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> do you mind me asking where you got this? I went to sally's yesterday looking for the headband SS posted about and they didn't have it/didn't know what I was talking about(they never seem to be of much help really).
> 
> ...


 
Hey there sweetness,

I found it at Sally's where they sell like all the accessories like clips, barettes etc.  It was in a 2 pack- one black head band and white polka dotted headband.  Also you could try Claires, Walmart, Target etc in the accesories dept.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey there sweetness,
> 
> I found it at Sally's where they sell like all the accessories like clips, barettes etc.  It was in a 2 pack- one black head band and white polka dotted headband.  Also you could try Claires, Walmart, Target etc in the accesories dept.



thanks sweetie ! I went wig shopping today at Golden Beauty here and didn't find anything I really liked  but wanted to ask you if you could give me recs for brands to try for comb free wigs w/the adjustable straps. I tried the combs today and they were killer. The construction of the wigs I saw made me a little afraid to remove the combs for fear of the entire wig coming undone.


----------



## kriolagirl (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm so excited please count me in! i wore sew-ins for the last half of 2008 and now want to give things a break and switch it up for the new year. i have about 5 new wigs ready to rotate...i will post as i wear them. happy hair growing ladies


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks sweetie ! I went wig shopping today at Golden Beauty here and didn't find anything I really liked  but wanted to ask you if you could give me recs for brands to try for comb free wigs w/the adjustable straps. I tried the combs today and they were killer. The construction of the wigs I saw made me a little afraid to remove the combs for fear of the entire wig coming undone.


 
I know what you mean those combs can be  beastly sometimes.  The one brand for sure that I know that doesn't have combs are the Freetress Equal Integration wigs and you can get those at Hairsisters.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so in .. I have been rocking wigs since Sept and plan to continue until I reach APL ... I am going to stock up on half-wigs tomorrow!

My regimen is:


Sun - DC Organix Conditioner mixed with Avocado Oil
Tues - Co-Wash with some Cheapie
Thurs - DC w/ ORS Replenishing or Mayo
Clarify with baking soda as needed


After each wash I moisturize w/ Aubrey Organics HSR
Seal w/ Vatika Coconut oil or Avocado oil
 Twist into a Bun and throw on a half wig !


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 29, 2008)

Please count me in am already rocking one so will combine this challenge with 'DDC09' and get my hair game underneath more consistent, just to work out how to get these pics on


----------



## mz. new~new (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in.... again. I'd stopped wearing my wigs for a while but realized last night that my other "protective" styles were actually damaging my nape. Wigs really helped me in '08 so I'm excited to start up again in '09.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks sweetie ! I went wig shopping today at Golden Beauty here and didn't find anything I really liked  but wanted to ask you if you could give me recs for brands to try for comb free wigs w/the adjustable straps. I tried the combs today and they were killer. The construction of the wigs I saw made me a little afraid to remove the combs for fear of the entire wig coming undone.



The Vanessa wigs I have don't have combs just the adjustable straps, they stay in place too.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in! 

I just dropped $100 on wigs from that Hairsisters Christmas sale, including an Omega part one.... I can't wait to see how much growth I get this year from wigging out! 

I'm sick of those ashy looking buns. I want to rock some glam!


----------



## honieb1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 29, 2008)

Attention Wig Challengers! 

Hairsisters.com is STILL running the sale on wigs, half wigs, and drawstring/half wig pieces, even though it was supposed to end the day after Christmas!

Savebeauty.com has some great wigs too for cheap, and $6 flat rate shipping. Sometimes they file stuff under wierd categories, though, so be sure to look under all the wig subcategories in order to see the full selection. 

Now go stock up, y'all!


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 29, 2008)

I got my LF wig today.  I am so looking forward to not styling my hair everyday and most of all RETAINING all I grow this year!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 30, 2008)

Add me please


----------



## FASHION STAR (Dec 30, 2008)

Ladies, I am so excited about this challenge cause its my very first one. I will be taking out my weave tommorrow and posting pics of my natural hair. I cant wait!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

Loves Harmony said:


> Add me please


 
Welcome Loves Harmony!


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

Please add my name to the list. 

I got a sew in yesterday and although I love the style, it is still kind of tight around the edges. I know i wouldnt have this problem if i was wearing one of my trusty half wigs. Once I take this out at the end of Jan, I will be wiggin' it up till Dec 2009!


----------



## ebaby (Dec 31, 2008)

add me please!  I will be taking this sew in out soon.  I miss having access to my hair.


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck to all. 

I got a sew-in back in September. I just got a major cut - about 2-3 inches. Had to get rid of the last of the colored ends. I had my install redone at the beginning of this month. 

So I think I will be doing a sew in challenge for 2009.


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been on and off the wigs.  But I still want to be a part of this challenge!  I have to purchase more wigs soon (finances are a little stretched right now).  Most of the wigs I have are ugly now.   I need a nice APL wig and I'm looking for a nice short style as well.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome CaribbeanQueen and Ebaby!

Good luck Cherokee, you always welcome to re-join at anytime.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> I've been on and off the wigs. But I still want to be a part of this challenge! I have to purchase more wigs soon (finances are a little stretched right now). Most of the wigs I have are ugly now.  I need a nice APL wig and I'm looking for a nice short style as well.


 
Hey Divine Favor!

Have you tried *"fabric softener"* to revive your wigs?  Girl, I swear it really WORKS!

Just soak your old wigs in 1 part fabric softener and 1 part water (make sure the whole wig is submerged) and let it air dry complete before you comb. 

For curly styles, I usually just shake afterwards and then just fluff the curls. For straight styles, you can now detangle (use a vent brush) from the ends to the roots.


----------



## gelati (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm back!!!! I just love half wigs and my upa clips!!!! I told my mom last night that I need to go back to my half wigs. I have a good bit of half wigs and phony ponytails. Everytime Hairsisters.com have a sale, I get a couple of half wigs. I also love wearing kinky twist but I get tired of them real fast. With wigs it's so many different styles to choose from.  Later on this week, I will update my Fotki. With my half wigs, phony ponytails and upa clips that I wore in 2008. They really helped me to retain my length, this year!!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2008)

gelati said:


> I'm back!!!! I just love half wigs and my upa clips!!!! I told my mom last night that I need to go back to my half wigs. I have a good bit of half wigs and phony ponytails. Everytime Hairsisters.com have a sale, I get a couple of half wigs. I also love wearing kinky twist but I get tired of them real fast. With wigs it's so many different styles to choose from. Later on this week, I will update my Fotki. With my half wigs, phony ponytails and upa clips that I wore in 2008. They really helped me to retain my length, this year!!!!


 
Welcome back Gelati!

This may seem like a silly question, but what is a "upa clip"?


----------



## gelati (Dec 31, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome back Gelati!
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but what is a "upa clip"?


 
It's not a silly question  Remember one of the Members on here who has her own business called Laceflair.com, she sells the undetectable ponytail attachment(upa clip). I'm wearing one in my signature picture and in my avatar picture. Both pictures are the same upa clip hair. Worn two different ways and two different clips, the clips are interchangable too!HTH


----------



## Keedah (Dec 31, 2008)

I want in! Ive been wearing wigs consistently for the past 3 months now..


----------



## MsBttrfly23 (Dec 31, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I just dropped $100 on wigs from that Hairsisters Christmas sale, including an Omega part one.... I can't wait to see how much growth I get this year from wigging out!
> 
> I'm sick of those ashy looking buns. I want to rock some glam!


 

Hey now!!! I got about 5 from HairSisters as well they had a great sale!


----------



## MsBttrfly23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Definitely count me in! Pretty Please...I'm wearing my wigs this year to grow out and get comfortable with my natural hair. Being able to take the wig off every day will help me embrace and learn what my natural hair likes so I can get better at styling it!

Let's do this ladies!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 31, 2008)

*Absolutely, still in as I continue to transition; finding some great natural style wigs at the local BSS...always a great selection for me as most shoppers are snatching up the straight styles!!!*


----------



## flower (Jan 1, 2009)

can someone post a picture of the adjustment straps.


----------



## teenie (Jan 2, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> yay i love this challenge! since shaving my hair off in May, I've retained all of my growth by wearing wigs and taking care of my hair underneath


 
Good I was wondering what kind of results everyone was getting with this challenge


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

Keedah said:


> I want in! Ive been wearing wigs consistently for the past 3 months now..


 
Welcome Keedah!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

MsBttrfly23 said:


> Definitely count me in! Pretty Please...I'm wearing my wigs this year to grow out and get comfortable with my natural hair. Being able to take the wig off every day will help me embrace and learn what my natural hair likes so I can get better at styling it!
> 
> Let's do this ladies!


 
Welcome MsBttrfly23! 

I did the same thing and now I wear my natural hair out on the weekends!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Absolutely, still in as I continue to transition; finding some great natural style wigs at the local BSS...always a great selection for me as most shoppers are snatching up the straight styles!!!*


 
Welcome back BrooklynSouth!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

flower said:


> can someone post a picture of the adjustment straps.


 
I found this video that may help you:

http://www.ehow.com/video_4413034_adjust-wig.html


----------



## thatscuteright (Jan 2, 2009)

How do you get the "shininess" out of wigs ?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in too Diva.......  Now, I will invest and get a digi camera so that I can take pics of my progress.  Wearing wigs are less expensive than getting a full sew in.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 2, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> YAY!!!! I'm planning on upping my wig game in 2009 after seeing Chavas' growth.  I'm getting sick of my real hair anyway.


 
Chavas is my motivation 2. She's so nice - she's even willing 2 do a wig consult w/me so that DH can be happy. He has "issues" w/wigs but she's going to help me find nice, natural looking 1s so we don't have 2 fall out. 



SelfStyled said:


> Please add me Curlidiva. I followed along unofficially in 08- but would like to make it official. I mostly use 1/2 wigs, I am more likely to use full wigs from weeks 5-8 post relaxer. I alternate my wigs with bunning.
> 
> IMO I think my edges do way better with half wigs than full wigs- when I do wear full wigs I put a satin type headband around my edges.....
> 
> ...


 
I think this is a good idea. When I was really wigging it a few years ago, I had a short rectangular silk scarf & I would wrap it around my hairline & then carefully put a satin-y wig cap over it - It took a minute to work the cap over the scarf w/o it falling off - I never tied it so it wouldn't be tight but I never had any hairline damage. 



EMJazzy said:


> I don't know how successful I will be (*because my husband HATES wigs*) but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm going to purchase a LF wig next week just in time for the beginning of this challenge. So that being said:


 
That's my problem 2 but hopefully Chavas will help me solve that. I'm hoping that the 1/2 wigs will look less wiggy to him. 

So...I fell off the wagon last year. Plus DH threw one of my wigs in the trash.  I just ordered one of the 1s that Bluediamond suggested from Golden Beauty Mart. Thanks 2 Joyousnerd I have 3 cute phony ponies & sometime in the next month or so I'll be doing my wig consult w/Chavas.

Right now I'm in tree braids until the 13th. Once I take them out, I will be getting my hair straightened once every other week & wearing my hair in buns, phony ponies, half & full wigs. I, too, will post pics as I wear each one.


----------



## itsmetwig (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it too late you join?  If not, count me in.

I've been wearing a lacefront wig since I cut off all my hair on 10/01/08.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 2, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Chavas is my motivation 2. She's so nice - she's even willing 2 do a wig consult w/me so that DH can be happy. He has "issues" w/wigs but she's going to help me find nice, natural looking 1s so we don't have 2 fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad she's helping you out! I used to have that problem as well with my "SO." Now he's always trying to figure out if I'm wearing a wig or if it's my real hair. I guess I've been doing a better job of picking the wigs. I also wear more half wigs rather than full wigs, and I think that does make a difference.


----------



## Sweetyb (Jan 2, 2009)

I did this in 07 and/or 08 and grew some serious hair!  I encourage all to take it seriously, meaning, don't fall off the bandwagon.  At least do it consistently for 3-5 months and the growth will do all the talkin'.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in!  I've been wearing my wig everyday since October and hope to wear a wig through the entire year of 09 while I transition.  I shouldn't be on here because I'm at work   but is there already a thread of sites to find affordable wigs?  I apologize if that's already posted but I think that would be a great way to find wigs tofind cute change ups through the challenge.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 2, 2009)

Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> I'm in!  I've been wearing my wig everyday since October and hope to wear a wig through the entire year of 09 while I transition.  I shouldn't be on here because I'm at work   but is there already a thread of sites to find affordable wigs?  I apologize if that's already posted but I think that would be a great way to find wigs tofind cute change ups through the challenge.




hey sweetie,

Happy new year to you! Have you tried hairsisters.com and gmbs.com? If not, you could start with those two. HS is having a great sale so definitely check them out.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 2, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> Attention Wig Challengers!
> 
> Hairsisters.com is STILL running the sale on wigs, half wigs, and drawstring/half wig pieces, even though it was supposed to end the day after Christmas!
> 
> ...


 


My eyes almost popped out of my head when I read this...thankfully I didn't break any keys on my computer trying to get to that site!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 2, 2009)

tishee said:


> hey sweetie,
> 
> Happy new year to you! Have you tried hairsisters.com and gmbs.com? If not, you could start with those two. HS is having a great sale so definitely check them out.


 I just saw this, I'm going to hairsisters RIGHT now!  Thank you for gmbs also, I need all the sites I can get because my poor wig needs a break.  Happy New Year to you also!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be alternating between wigs and the c&g method. I've been rocking my wig for about a month now. Still looking for the perfect moisturizer to use on my real hair. I might get some 14 in 1 HS spray this weekend.


----------



## ImaBoss (Jan 2, 2009)

Now this is a challenge I need to join, I been wearing and selling lace wigs off and on for two years now, I was just keepin my hair braided up underneath, but I was not really taking care of it like I should as far as DC, CW, moisture..etc..etc. So now that I have joined this forum and gained a plethora of knowledge on hair growth and good products, I can continue with my lace wigs and get some hair growth why I wear it. Sign me Up!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

Tamala said:


> How do you get the "shininess" out of wigs ?


 
Hi Tamala,

Try soaking your wig in 1 part hot water and 1 part vinegar!


----------



## MJ (Jan 2, 2009)

flower said:


> Did you use a wig to achieve this growth? If so any advice for me since I am a first timer.



Yes, wearing wigs helped me to retain this growth. I've been wearing wigs consistently since July 2007. I cut off all my hair (bald) in May 2006. I will continue to wear wigs until I reach my hair goal. 

My best advice would be to keep your hair moisturized (weekly deep conditioning, daily moisturizing, cowashing, etc.) and protected (satin or silk scarves underneath the wig/wig cap; I wear a satin doorag). I would also recommend that you plait or cornrow your hair under the wigs (I cornrow my hair in a circle—as if I was doing a weave.) 

On of my inspiration is Poetist. She consistently wore lacefronts and followed a disciplined regimen. She eventually surpassed her expectations and achieved beautiful midback length hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 2, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I'll be alternating between wigs and the c&g method. I've been rocking my wig for about a month now. Still looking for the perfect moisturizer to use on my real hair. I might get some *14 in 1 HS spray* this weekend.


 
Am I the only 1 that didn't like this? I bought some - if u were n Atlanta, I'd tell u 2 drive over & get mine. I think 4 ends only it may be fine but I put it all over my hair & me no likey...


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 3, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Tamala,
> 
> Try soaking your wig in 1 part hot water and 1 part vinegar!




Hey there sweetie,

Happy New year to you love! What type of vinegar should you soak the wig in(white or acv) also how long do you let it soak for?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Kacie (Jan 3, 2009)

I just ordered a wig from wiggalicious wigs.  There wigs look really nice.  I'll let y'all know about the quality when I receive my Jaya.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd like to join.

This challenge is great for me because, now I have a target date.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

tishee said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> 
> Happy New year to you love! What type of vinegar should you soak the wig in(white or acv) also how long do you let it soak for?
> 
> ...


 
I just soak mine in plain white vinegar, althought ACV which people use on their real hair may work even better.

I never really pay attention to how long it soaks. You should notice that the water has a cloudy appearance.

Also, let your wig totally air dry before you try to comb or style it.

Good luck,
Curli D


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanna join. Off to buy a satin doo rag or cap. (stocking caps put too much friction on my nape) 

I'll be:

DC'ing 2-3 times a week
Ayurvedic co washes 4-5 times a week (if not everyday)
Sealing with Olive, Castor, coconut or Vatika oil
Moisturizing with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 or BB Castor Oil moisturizer 

I'm trying to get SL by June (if not sooner) and APL by Dec 09.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Curli,

When done soaking, do you rinse the vinegar out?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Please develop a regimen for your *REAL HAIR*!

I can’t stress this enough, this challenge is about the health and growth of your *REAL HAIR*, the wig is just an aide or tool….. like a silk scarf or a bun……. to offer protection and style.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 3, 2009)

Regimen
Prepoo before shampoo
shampoo-1x week
dc-2x week
Co-Wash-2x week
Moist-2x day 
Seal


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hi Curli,
> 
> When done soaking, do you rinse the vinegar out?


 
Yes.........I rinse the wig with cold water as I'm letting the couldy water drain out. Then I just let the wig drip dry on my shower head.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are my growth aids:

1)  Internal;  Br*nzeB*mshell's Hairgrowth Shake
2)  External;  StillALady's Boundless Tresses
3)                HSilky 14 and 1
4)                Organic Root Stimulator Hair Lotion


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's my regimen for my real hair:

co-wash daily
deep condition twice a week
MT & OCT every other day
massage my scalp daily
'poo w/Castile soap once a week


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a simple regimen for now as I am still in my hip-length braids and that is to wash them once a week with castile soap mixed with one of my WEN cleansing conditioners, then DC without heat afterwards.

Now as far as my natural hair when I am wearing wigs:

Prepoo with any leftover oil or cheapie conditioner I have handy.

Shampoo with Jason Natural Thin to Thick poo.

Deep condition with one of my many deep conditioners I have and I'm now incorporating more protein conditioners mixed in with my moisturizing conditioner.

Apply leave in conditioner/treatment - Salerm 21, Profectiv Anti-tangle or Cantu Shea Butter leave-in for when I am stretching my relaxer, or lacio lacio. I use UBH lotion creme moisturizer for my daily misturizer.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

I am SO in. Please...
I just bought my wig. It resembles very closely my last permed hair style. 




My regimen for my real hair will be as follows:
-Co-wash twice weekly
-Prepoo with coconut oil when shampoo day
-Shampoo with CV Shampoo Bar Mud and Clay, or Honey Beer and Egg if needed
-Clarify with citrus/chamomile shampoo as needed
-DC weekly with AO WC conditioner, evoo, honey mix under thermal cap for 30 minutes
-DC twice monthly with henna and herb mixture/mayonnaise
-Use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor as needed
-Use Giovanni leave in conditioner on plaits with un-vaseline on ends
That's it. The wig will be to help me grow my hair, not a cop-out.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 4, 2009)

NappturalWomyn said:


> I am SO in. Please...
> I just bought my wig. It resembles very closely my last permed hair style.




I have been eyeing this wig for awhile. Let me know how you like it.

tia,
tishee


----------



## isawstars (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been checking out this thread for a while... this is the only challenge thread that I consistently look in so I think it's about time that I JOIN! 

I have 2 half wigs... I'm starting not to like my synthetic one anymore now that I purchased a human hair wig!  I loveeeee my HH wig!  I'm going to ask my stylist to cut it before I return to campus...  Hopefully I'll put pics up soon.

My Regimen
Shampoo Tuesday & Saturday
Prepoo on Tuesdays
Deep Condition on Saturdays
Use wide tooth comb when conditioner's in hair
Air dry with Leave-In conditioner

Daily 
Moisturize & seal by section
Detangle with fingers
Apply leave-in to ends as needed
Apply MT directly to scalp 3-4x a week with applicator bottle
Bun or french braid and wear a wig


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

tishee said:


> I have been eyeing this wig for awhile. Let me know how you like it.
> 
> tia,
> tishee


I like it. A lot. My mom wants it. I had to say, "Let's find you a unique wig for *you.* This one is *mine. *It is synthetic, but I like it. I will graduate up to a human hair wig in a couple of months. Baby steps.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jan 5, 2009)

tishee said:


> I have been eyeing this wig for awhile. Let me know how you like it.
> 
> tia,
> tishee



I like it.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I finally broke down and bought a synthetic lace front. It's the Motown Tress Lycra (stupid name) I can't wait for it to get here! :bouncygre

Hurry up, hurry up, stupid shipping!

I also bought WAY too many wigs from Hairsisters.com... I can never resist a sale.  

ETA my reggie:

I spray my real hair 2x daily with a mix of Kenra MC, Infusium 23 leave-in and some water, all shaken vigorously. I also apply NTM in the morning and HE LTR Leave-in at night. 

I co-wash on Wednesdays and DC on Saturday or Sunday. 

I cornrowed my hair into a spiral (as though I were getting a weave) to make the wig sit flatter on my head. I cover my hair with a silk scarf topped with a black satin scarf and a weave net when I go outside in the cold for extra protection from arctic blasts. When I'm just chilling in the house sometimes I wont wear anything under the wig, sometimes a nylon wig cap, and sometimes a satin scarf under the stretchy weave net. 

I HIGHLY reccomend using the silk/satin scarf & stretchy weave net combo. Nothing will hold that slippery silk scarf on my head like that weave net.


----------



## MsOmri (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in, I just put my 1/2 wig on today....


----------



## shenitab (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to join. I'm currently all natural and looking for some great growth in 2009!


----------



## isawstars (Jan 6, 2009)

My talented and trustworthy stylist is cutting my human hair wig tomorrow.  I'm excited.  I guess I'll have to post some before and after pics.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> OK, I finally broke down and bought a synthetic lace front. It's the Motown Tress Lycra (stupid name) I can't wait for it to get here! :bouncygre
> 
> Hurry up, hurry up, stupid shipping!
> 
> ...


 
I tried ordering form hairsisters.com but they wouldn't take my international credit card, darn near broke my heart, but thank God I found quite a few really nice ones right at home.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 6, 2009)

Aggie, you can use paypal to pay Hairsisters... I didn't realize that they accepted it for the longest time. I just paid for another order from there with paypal.

It's always nice to have local options, too. 

I just got my omega-part wig from there and it looks like a sew-in, for real. I like it so much I'm fighting a losing battle to keep from ordering more!


----------



## flower (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it necessary to purchase a wig net cap if you wear a satin cap or baggy you whole head underneath?


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jan 6, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> OK, I finally broke down and bought a synthetic lace front. It's the Motown Tress Lycra (stupid name) I can't wait for it to get here! :bouncygre
> 
> Hurry up, hurry up, stupid shipping!


I was just about to ask about the Motown Tress lace wigs. Please post a review when it arrives. I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 7, 2009)

flower said:


> Is it necessary to purchase a wig net cap if you wear a satin cap or baggy you whole head underneath?


 
IMO, I only wear a wig cap under a full wig. If I am wearing a half wif I find it's not really necessary to wear one. Some people do like to baggy their head under a wig, but I've never tried that. I guess it's all about preference.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2009)

flower said:


> Is it necessary to purchase a wig net cap if you wear a satin cap or baggy you whole head underneath?


 
I always wear a stocking wig cap over my baggie. It helps it to stay in place and I don't have the plastic poking thru. I've been baggie more this winter, just because the air is super dry and cold! 

I wear a satin cap or sometimes nothing at all on my plain hair.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to switch from a regular wig cap to a Mesh Weaving Cap. It has made a world of difference in my comfort level. My scalp feels like it can breathe now....before the mesh cap I was feeling like that --->


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 7, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> I had to switch from a regular wig cap to a Mesh Weaving Cap. It has made a world of difference in my comfort level. My scalp feels like it can breathe now....before the mesh cap I was feeling like that --->


ty for sharing this. the last time I was in the bss I had one in my hand with the intention of using it instead of the stocking caps I had. Do you mind me asking if the one you use is in this link:
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/weneca.html

tia,
tishee


----------



## krissyprissy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those wig caps make my head hurt. I find it more comfartable to go without one. I hope my hair doesnt get a setback.


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 7, 2009)

i've been wanting a human hair 1/2 wig for a while... when i saw this one on hairsisters.com for $22.99 i had to have it...





{HUMAN HAIR FULLCAP MILKY WAY VENICE GIRL}

well needless to say she needed some tweaking, but i absolutely love it! 
(i've cut, curled and slept in it... lol. i've been wearing this since 01/01/09) 

here's a pic of my natural hair (&& my SO) in november '08:





here's my 1/2 wig today:









*additional pics in fotki*


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

tishee said:


> ty for sharing this. the last time I was in the bss I had one in my hand with the intention of using it instead of the stocking caps I had. Do you mind me asking if the one you use is in this link:
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/weneca.html
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
Yes, here's a pic of the one I am using. 






It was only 1.29 at the bss here in Philly.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> i've been wanting a human hair 1/2 wig for a while... when i saw this one on hairsisters.com for $22.99 i had to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The last 3 are blocked on my computer from work but that first one is nice!!


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 7, 2009)

Have any of you ladies ordered from http://www.wiggaliciouswigs.com/apps/webstore/
They have some really nice human hair wigs, Im just trying to decided which one to order


----------



## isawstars (Jan 7, 2009)

krissyprissy said:


> Those wig caps make my head hurt. I find it more comfartable to go without one. I hope my hair doesnt get a setback.



I used to do the same but i've started to cover my head with a silk scarf.  Just make sure the scarf is tucked in on the sides.


----------



## shibababy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love to join, if it's not too late.  I've been wearing my half wigs since the 1st I swear.

I have never worn any cap under them and have not had any problems.

I moisturize my hair with a hairveda product of choice that day, or coconut oil.  I brush back all my hair into a ponytail with aloe vera gel to keep edges smooth.  I roll under my ponytail and pin, this holds in my moisture all day.

I credit my half wigs and phony ponies for my current length.  I've been wearing them for 2 years.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2009)

shibababy said:


> I would love to join, if it's not too late. I've been wearing my half wigs since the 1st I swear.
> 
> I have never worn any cap under them and have not had any problems.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Shibababy!


----------



## isawstars (Jan 8, 2009)

FYI... don't use wig combs when your hair is still damp!  This is the second time I've done it... I should have learned the first time.  No set back... It looks like MT has seriously strengthened my roots, thank goodness.

On another note, My stylist cut my wig and it looks FAB!  It looks like my hair.  Length, grown out bangs, and everything.  Now I'll truly feel comfortable wearing it at school.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I recieved my synthetic lace front yesterday. MoTown Tress, Lycra (stupid name) and I'm disappointed. The lace part is only the middle of the front, it's not ear to ear. And the cap is so small that I can just barely fit it on this big coconut.  Having wads of long cornrows pushed up in there doesn't help matters. It doesn't fit very well. I think I'll cornrow my hair in a spiral (like for a sew-in) and hopefully that will help it fit a bit better.

It cost me $45 plus shipping, which is more than I've ever spent on a wig. I wish I could return it, but I already cut the wig combs and the adjustable band clips out. Those stupid clips have torn my hair SO MANY times...  Now I cut those bad boys out at the same time as I open the package.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 8, 2009)

count me in darling!  being that i'm starting over, this is exactly what i did when i first started LHCF, and I'm back to ground zero.  
right now my regimen is on an all time etreme low manipulation as it is dry rough and crunchy and I am eliminating all products for the exception of aphogee until I achieve homeostasis with my hair.

The next time I relax, I will incorporate back into my regimen the s-curl and coconut oil for moisturizing while bunning under the wig.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in again. I go back and forth. Wearing a weave now but will be buying a new wig when I take this out.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 8, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm in again. I go back and forth. Wearing a weave now but will be buying a new wig when I take this out.


 
You're always welcome, Glamazon!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 8, 2009)

nomoweavesfome said:


> count me in darling! being that i'm starting over, this is exactly what i did when i first started LHCF, and I'm back to ground zero.
> right now my regimen is on an all time etreme low manipulation as it is dry rough and crunchy and I am eliminating all products for the exception of aphogee until I achieve homeostasis with my hair.
> 
> The next time I relax, I will incorporate back into my regimen the s-curl and coconut oil for moisturizing while bunning under the wig.


 
Welcome Nomoweavesfome!

The great thing about a WIG.........is you can just remove it to do all of your treatments and then just put it right by on for instant syle!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Please add me Curlidiva.  I followed along unofficially in 08- but would like to make it official.  I mostly use 1/2 wigs, I am more likely to use full wigs from weeks 5-8 post relaxer.  I alternate my wigs with bunning.
> 
> IMO I think my edges do way better with half wigs than full wigs- when I do wear full wigs I put a satin type headband around my edges.....
> 
> ...


What a creative idea! (The U Shaped wig)
Make sure to tell us ladies about how it turns out! It sounds great


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2009)

Purchasing two wigs this weekend/next week. The two that I have at the moment, I am just no longer feeling them for some reason.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 10, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome back Gelati!
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but what is a "upa clip"?


Pretty much the best thing ever invented!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 10, 2009)

waitingtogrow said:


> What a creative idea! (The U Shaped wig)
> Make sure to tell us ladies about how it turns out! It sounds great


 
Hey Waitingtogrow.  Welcome to the challenge!

Here is the finished U shaped wig, I basically cut a slit/part in my LF and sewed wig clips on either side of the LF.







Also just wanted to share my newest edition to my wig stash,
This is from the Janet Collection-Ella, It's human hair and was only $40- I got it from Best Hair World online.

I trimmed the bangs because I hate hair in my eyes.






*How do you loosen a wig if it's too snug?*


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Also just wanted to share my newest edition to my wig stash,
> This is from the Janet Collection-Ella, It's human hair and was only $40- I got it from Best Hair World online.
> 
> I trimmed the bangs because I hate hair in my eyes.
> ...



I love this!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 11, 2009)

OK ladies, so how are you wearing your real hair when you put on half wigs? Do you wear a headband over your hair, or cornrows/flat twists, or do you try to comb your hair into the wig for a complete blend? Cuz I'm natural and my hair wont' blend with most of my wigs.. I'm thinking about cornrowing my leave out area and wearing them like that.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2009)

just bought a synthetic lf from the femi collection. it looks so natural!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 11, 2009)

My latest wig ... 
Its a human hair lace wig I got from my local BSS for cheeeeap (they hooked me up with a frequent shopper discount)


----------



## MsElise (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in ... add me.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 11, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> My latest wig ...
> Its a human hair lace wig I got from my local BSS for cheeeeap (they hooked me up with a frequent shopper discount)


 
Thabt's cute! What brand is it, if there is one?

Count me in on this challenge!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 11, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> OK ladies, so how are you wearing your real hair when you put on half wigs? Do you wear a headband over your hair, or cornrows/flat twists, or do you try to comb your hair into the wig for a complete blend? Cuz I'm natural and my hair wont' blend with most of my wigs.. I'm thinking about cornrowing my leave out area and wearing them like that.


 
I always blend my hair. IMO, there's nothing wrong with wearing a headband with a half wig, but it's a dead giveaway that you are wearing fake hair.  The half wigs that I do have are textured, because I know that my straight hair will not blend well with a wig. The newest wig I bought (in my avatar) resembles a braidout, so I will cornrow the hair that is going to be left out in the front overnight, and will blend the hair. Sometimes I will just wear the hair all pushed back (kind like in my siggy). There are also other ideas in my wig fotki albums.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 11, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> My latest wig ...
> Its a human hair lace wig I got from my local BSS for cheeeeap (they hooked me up with a frequent shopper discount)


 
Oooooo this is TOO CUTE! Can you please give us the info??


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 11, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> OK ladies, so how are you wearing your real hair when you put on half wigs? Do you wear a headband over your hair, or cornrows/flat twists, or do you try to comb your hair into the wig for a complete blend? Cuz I'm natural and my hair wont' blend with most of my wigs.. I'm thinking about cornrowing my leave out area and wearing them like that.



I've been wearing a lot more full wigs in the past year but with half wigs I usually wear a hard plastic headband or a scarf headband. I'll just gel my edges down and pull the headband back just enough so you can see my hairline. I don't have time for all that blending. Sometimes if I'm wearing a straight one I'll flat iron my hair in the front but most of the time I don't feel like being bothered.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 11, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I always blend my hair. IMO, there's nothing wrong with wearing a headband with a half wig, but it's a dead giveaway that you are wearing fake hair.  The half wigs that I do have are textured, because I know that my straight hair will not blend well with a wig. The newest wig I bought (in my avatar) resembles a braidout, so I will cornrow the hair that is going to be left out in the front overnight, and will blend the hair. Sometimes I will just wear the hair all pushed back (kind like in my siggy). There are also other ideas in my wig fotki albums.



A trained eye will be able to tell 99% of the time no matter how much blending you do. That's why I stopped caring. As long as it looks close it's not really a big deal to regular people. Its no different than blending with a weave. Some people can't get that right.  I will admit that it was easier to blend when my hair was relaxed. As a natural it's not. It's rare to find a wig that will match your hair. Not so much the texture but for me my hair is not shiny so you could see the difference from the wig. Straight hair will always have more of a shine to it versus naps because of the way the light reflects off of it. 

But you know what - I hate seeing people with the half wigs just up there on top of their gelled back hair though. Like we can't see that line.  They can at least put a headband or something on. I think the headband thing is easier for naturals.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 11, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> Oooooo this is TOO CUTE! Can you please give us the info??




*Thanks! I actually do not have much info, I think it is made by a lady locally (in Glen Allen,VA) .. it came in a small box labeled "HauteHair"

 ∫∫ HTH∫∫*


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 11, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> A trained eye will be able to tell 99% of the time no matter how much blending you do. That's why I stopped caring. As long as it looks close it's not really a big deal to regular people. Its no different than blending with a weave. Some people can't get that right. I will admit that it was easier to blend when my hair was relaxed. As a natural it's not. It's rare to find a wig that will match your hair. Not so much the texture but for me my hair is not shiny so you could see the difference from the wig. Straight hair will always have more of a shine to it versus naps because of the way the light reflects off of it.
> 
> *But you know what - I hate seeing people with the half wigs just up there on top of their gelled back hair though. Like we can't see that line.  They can at least put a headband or something on.* I think the headband thing is easier for naturals.


 
Good points.  I like keeping people guessing though, even if it is just for an extra minute.  And I TOTALLY agree with the bolded.


----------



## graceunderfire (Jan 11, 2009)

I am doing well on the challenge.  However, I am having a problem with my wigs.  I bought two wigs from Freetress and they get knotted in the back.  I've cut out the matted mess from the back, but if you guys have any suggestions I would appreciate it.  

Thanks


----------



## curlmama (Jan 11, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I always blend my hair. IMO, there's nothing wrong with wearing a headband with a half wig, but it's a dead giveaway that you are wearing fake hair.  The half wigs that I do have are textured, because I know that my straight hair will not blend well with a wig. *The newest wig I bought (in my avatar) resembles a braidout*, so I will cornrow the hair that is going to be left out in the front overnight, and will blend the hair. Sometimes I will just wear the hair all pushed back (kind like in my siggy). There are also other ideas in my wig fotki albums.


 
What is the name of it? It is very cute!


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 13, 2009)

graceunderfire said:


> I am doing well on the challenge. However, I am having a problem with my wigs. I bought two wigs from Freetress and *they get knotted in the back*. I've cut out the matted mess from the back, but if you guys have any suggestions I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


 
The same thing is happening with mine.  I discovered that it is happening when I wear my scarf.  Synthetic wigs...  what can you expect?  

me~


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 14, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> The same thing is happening with mine.  I discovered that it is happening when I wear my scarf.  Synthetic wigs...  what can you expect?
> 
> me~




I get knotting with my synthetic wig also in the back.  Luckily the wig is wavy so you can't really tell too much.  I use my _Goody_ Styling Therapy _Jojoba_ Styling _Brush_ on the tangled hair and it works pretty well.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 14, 2009)

graceunderfire said:


> I am doing well on the challenge. However, I am having a problem with my wigs. I bought two wigs from Freetress and *they get knotted in the back.* I've cut out the matted mess from the back, but if you guys have any suggestions I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


This used to happen to me all the time with my weaves!

I just determined that I needed to treat the fake hair as I would my real hair to avoid this nape damage.

Things like detangle gently, no rough clothes or tangling necklaces really helped. 

I know I sound like a broken record…….BUT THIS REALLY WORKS…….*soak your wig in 1 part water/1 part fabric softener* and when dry your wig will look brand new!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 14, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Waitingtogrow. Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> Here is the finished U shaped wig, I basically cut a slit/part in my LF and sewed wig clips on either side of the LF.
> 
> ...


 
Wow SelfStyled - both of these styles look great!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 14, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *How do you loosen a wig if it's too snug?*


 
Try air drying your wig on a “bulked” a wig head (build up your wig head by adding maybe layers washcloths on the head and then add a wig cap to hold them in place) so that it dries for a looser fit.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 14, 2009)

graceunderfire said:


> I am doing well on the challenge.  However, I am having a problem with my wigs.  I bought two wigs from Freetress and they get knotted in the back.  I've cut out the matted mess from the back, but if you guys have any suggestions I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



I find what helps my wigs last longer and helps me avoid having to cut out knots is to simply comb out the tangling after I take the wig off. 

When I take it off at night, I moisturize my real hair and put on my sleep bonnet. Then I comb the tangles out of the wig and put it back in its bag till the next time I wear it.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 14, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *How do you loosen a wig if it's too snug?*



I have been wondering this myself. I have a big head and a lot of hair I'm trying to stuff under there... some wigs are too small to accomodate it all.



CurliDiva said:


> Try air drying your wig on a “bulked” a wig head (build up your wig head by adding maybe layers washcloths on the head and then add a wig cap to hold them in place) so that it dries for a looser fit.



Thank you so much Curlidiva for this tip. You are the wig guru!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 14, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> Thank you so much Curlidiva for this tip. You are the wig guru!


 
Us.........big-headed DIVAS have to stick together!


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 15, 2009)

how are you taking care of your hair underneath when wearing the wigs? is full wigs or half wigs better?


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in. I started the wig challenge a few weeks ago unexpectedly after finding out that my natural hair is not holding up too well in humid hot air. Anyhow, my regiment is the following:

1.    Hair is cornrowed  underneath and rebraided shampooed and conditioned once a      
      week or when I  have the time
2.    Hair is moisturised with leave in twice a day
3.    The ends of my hair I use my Qhemet Biologics tuck it all in

Let's see how this works.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## graceunderfire (Jan 15, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> how are you taking care of your hair underneath when wearing the wigs? is full wigs or half wigs better?




My regimen:
MN and sulfur 8
Wash every two days with Burt's Bees or other vegan/natural shampoo
Condition with Alter Ego 
Two strand twist
for moisture is use a mix of glycerin and aloe to coat the twisted strands and then I use castor oil to seal. 
I baggy overnight 
In the morning I put on my silk bonnet and my wig and I am out the door. 

I use a full wig.  I think it all depends on your preference.  I like having my hair covered fully while it recovers and grows.  

Hope this was useful.


----------



## shenitab (Jan 15, 2009)

Below are pictures of my starting length and my synthetic lace front bob wig that I am wearing now. 










I will cowash once a week
shampoo and deep condition once a week
Every now and then I will cornrow my natural hair under my wig
Moisturize at night and in morning. (shea butter, olive oil, etc.)


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 15, 2009)

almond eyes said:


> I'm in. I started the wig challenge a few weeks ago unexpectedly after finding out that my natural hair is not holding up too well in humid hot air. Anyhow, my regiment is the following:
> 
> 1. Hair is cornrowed underneath and rebraided shampooed and conditioned once a
> week or when I have the time
> ...


 
Welcome Almond Eyes!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 15, 2009)

shenitab said:


> Below are pictures of my starting length and my synthetic lace front bob wig that I am wearing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks great Shenitab!

Do you glue your lacefront or use tape?

I keep going back and forth about buying a lace wig


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in several challenges including the Bootcamp and Crown & Glory challenges and i just took my braid extensions down. I am now wearing my afro puff while my hair is pulled back in one. I really like how this looks especially now that I am 11 weeks post and in need of a relaxer pronto! 

The puff I'm wearing looks alot like this one:






I'm wearing it pulled lower at the back in one. I haven't taken a pic of it yet so this is the best I can do for now.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 17, 2009)

Count me in. Below are my starting and wig pictures. I recently ordered another wig a couple of days ago.


----------



## MissMarie23 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never worn a wig before but I'm looking for some options to avoid heat-styling while I'm stretching/considering transitioning relaxers.

I've been watching Youtube videos and a lot of the wigs are being glued in place.  Is that typical?  How long would someone typically wear the glued in wig?


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 18, 2009)

Are there any days when you don't wear your wig? I find that the second I get in the house from work I practically snatch my wig off.  

I guess this post is a cry for encouragement to keep plugging along. I know my hair will thank me in the end with some very nice length rentention. 

I have to keep telling myself: Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....


----------



## tatambabyy (Jan 18, 2009)

definitely count me in!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 19, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> Are there any days when you don't wear your wig? I find that the second I get in the house from work I practically snatch my wig off.
> 
> I guess this post is a cry for encouragement to keep plugging along. I know my hair will thank me in the end with some very nice length rentention.
> 
> I have to keep telling myself: Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....



I find that I cannot wear the same wig for more than 2 days in a row... not just because it isn't as good for the wig (I heard) but because I want to change it up. That's why I have practically my own BSS up in here with different colors, lengths, and styles. That might help you keep going. You can do it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> Are there any days when you don't wear your wig? *I find that the second I get in the house from work I practically snatch my wig o*ff.
> 
> I guess this post is a cry for encouragement to keep plugging along. I know my hair will thank me in the end with some very nice length rentention.
> 
> I have to keep telling myself: Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....


Don't feel bad EMJ, I do the same thing as soon as I get in the house myself *especially* after a long day at work especially.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 19, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> Are there any days when you don't wear your wig? I find that the second I get in the house from work I practically snatch my wig off.
> 
> I guess this post is a cry for encouragement to keep plugging along. I know my hair will thank me in the end with some very nice length rentention.
> 
> I have to keep telling myself: Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....


 
Hi EmJazzy,

Its ok if you need to take a break from the wigs- one of the points of this challenge is to use wigs as a "protective" styling option. 

But don't be afraid to wear your hair out, ocassionally. As a natural, this year I've decided to wear culry wigs that mimic my texture (and so others get used to seeing me curly) more often and I typically don't wear my wig(s) on the weekend.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Ocean74, Aa9746, Poetess232, and Tatambabyy!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 19, 2009)

I definitely take a break from my wigs every now and then. Last week I rocked bantu knot sets. Sometimes my head seems to rebel against wigs.  It will itch real bad and make me too hot. 

But not to worry. I am back to my trusted half wig that looks like a braid out!  I love this thing!


----------



## tru2me (Jan 19, 2009)

Taking a break is a good thing!  I also don't wear my wigs on the weekends.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 19, 2009)

subscribing...just bought my first two wigs today, and if all goes well i will get more and incorporate this as my primary PS.


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 19, 2009)

I already ordered my full lace wig and it should be coming mid next month. I am doing to this as a protective style and to grow my hair out even more. It is shoulder length right now.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bought 2 afro wigs. My sister-in-law wanted one so I bought a reddish one as she requested same as her hair color and a dark brown one. Now, wouldn't you know it..she wanted the dark brown one. Two days later she does not feel it fits her..I put it on her, it does fit, she is just scared to wear it!! Now, I'm going to take back my brown afro as I have the reddish one. Cute but I do not want to hear anyone say the word BOZO!!!!*


----------



## katote (Jan 22, 2009)

I am looking for a new curly look wig.  Which one should I get?
Or I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it too late to join? I have been wearing a half wig for a week and a half now.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 22, 2009)

katote said:


> I am looking for a new curly look wig.  Which one should I get?
> Or I am open to any suggestions.


i like the first one.

maybe cause i already have the curly look i want, i am more partial to straight/wavy wigs and half wigs...and i have been buying and wearing them all week. i wanna get in on this, but don't know if i could commit to that LONG, especially in the summer time. maybe i'll just stick with my own personal wig challenge...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 23, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> Is it too late to join? I have been wearing a half wig for a week and a half now.


 
Welcome Nikki2229!


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ladies, 

Here is a pic of my latest sew in:


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 24, 2009)

katote said:


> I am looking for a new curly look wig. Which one should I get?
> Or I am open to any suggestions.


 
I like the first one, it's really cute. If you don't like hair in your face you can always pin it back.


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 24, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Here is a pic of my latest sew in:


 
It's cute. I like the curls. Is it cut in layers or is that a bang in the front?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 24, 2009)

My local BSS has the cutest synthetic lace wigs!   I had to get my PJ self out of there quick because I DO NOT need to purchase another wig...


Well I might have to go back and look at this one curly, it was hot! 




I'm trying not go switch up my looks too much but man there was a curly short bob that was to die for....




Someone quick send out the PJ patrol, I need to be issued a warning for lusting


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 24, 2009)

Ohh I never say this challenge I wanna join! I'll copy what I posted in the wig thread

I got my new half wig today from the BSS. I had been looking online but I wasn't sure what color I was thanks to henna. I ended up going with this 1b/33 Sensationnel Synthetic half wig





Here is how it looks on me. My hair isn't flat ironed here but I will use my Sedu when I wear this out. 

















It's a little longer then my real hair but I haven't worn my hair down in public in at least a year (I've been in braids or in a bun or french twists) so nobody knows how long my real hair is


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 24, 2009)

That half wig is cute!


----------



## misstobz (Jan 24, 2009)

Is ittoo late to join? Please count me in...I have been wearing a wig since the begining of January, with twists underneath. I am also part of the DC challenge-as my goal is healthy, mosturised soft hair!!


----------



## FASHION STAR (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey ladies,

So far so good on the wig challenge. I have been using megatek daily and washing weekly. I have been a natural for about 21 months.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome Niesy924 and MissTobz!

ps. Ekaette are you joining us, too? I wasn't sure if you wanted to join, but there half wig is HOT! It blends with your hair very well.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2009)

I am doing so well on this challenge! It's an easy one for me b/c I    WIGS! I have purchased WAY too many... especially with such great sales going on!

Have any of you ladies tried the Freetress Sportswigs? They have soft headbands attached in the front, and metal combs both front and back. I have Volley Girl. You really could wear these to play sports in and they would NOT slip off or even slide back at all. I TRIED to dislodge mine and nearly broke my back but the wig stayed put :wink2: I wish they came in longer lengths...


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 24, 2009)

Dammit I can't stop. I got this from Especially yours for something not so straight (Simiweave Nathalie)







and I got this textured one for further along my stretch (Outre Chandra)





I'll post pics when they arrive


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 24, 2009)

diamond42377 said:


> It's cute. I like the curls. Is it cut in layers or is that a bang in the front?


 
Thanks!  Those are bangs in front and it came as a 3pc.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome Niesy924 and MissTobz!
> 
> ps. Ekaette are you joining us, too? I wasn't sure if you wanted to join, *but there half wig is HOT! It blends with your hair very well.*


 
I agree with you CD, I used to have that one but not anymore. I wore it out.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 25, 2009)

Waiting for my wig to arrive. 
http://www.especiallyyours.com/shero.asp?img=MELB5-k-F-q.jpg&oimg=MELB5-k-F-q.jpg


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted an human hair wig but couldnt find one at bss close by so i made me one.........


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome Ekaette!  Lol, no one knows more than me how addicting wigs are.  I love wigs- this is the perefct challenge for me.

Observation ladies- I like my half wigs better than my whole wigs- let me rephrase, I am noticing that my edges don't like my whole wigs.


----------



## FASHION STAR (Jan 30, 2009)

I joined the wig challenge 12/31/08 and used megatek daily. I love the Cathy Howse Products as well as hairveda. I luv it here at lhcf!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 30, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome Niesy924 and MissTobz!
> 
> ps. Ekaette are you joining us, too? I wasn't sure if you wanted to join, but there half wig is HOT! It blends with your hair very well.



Sorry, yes I'm joining


----------



## curlmama (Jan 30, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Dammit I can't stop. I got this from Especially yours for something not so straight (Simiweave Nathalie)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have been eyeing Nathalie! It looks really cute, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not sure which wig thread to post to so I'll post to both. I finally got my Simiweave Nathalie. I'm having issues with the wig clips but I'll post pics when I figure it out. It looks like the pic like a really nice rollerset.
I also got my Outre Chandra and it's probably going to be my go to style in the later weeks of a stretch. Here it is. Pls excuse my sleep deprived face. 
First here is what it's supposed to look like





And here it is on me


----------



## Paisley (Feb 1, 2009)

FASHION STAR said:


> I joined the wig challenge 12/31/08 and used megatek daily. I love the Cathy Howse Products as well as hairveda. I luv it here at lhcf!




That wig is FIYA!!!!!!!
ummm, where can I purchase one


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 1, 2009)

Just stopping past to see how you ladies are doin. I will be borrowing this challenge soon. I need to 1. Get through the winter and 2. Get my hair off of my shoulders to reach my goal. See you ladies soon as I get my wig.


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm back to wearing my wig this week -- took out sew in on Saturday nite.  I'm wearing a lace top wig.  (will post pic soon).  It feels good to feel my own hair again!  I can do that when I get home after work and take it off.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

I wore my festival wig all of last week after my henna treatment and will continue to wear it this week too. I'm due to have my extension braids done this coming weekend. I am trying to stretch my texlaxer to 12 weeks again this time around.


----------



## meziaa (Feb 3, 2009)

*I personally keep my hair plaited or in cornrows under my full wigs(prefer over half wigs) - and my hairline stays just fine

**just offering a random tip***


----------



## curlmama (Feb 3, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I'm not sure which wig thread to post to so I'll post to both. I finally got my Simiweave Nathalie. I'm having issues with the wig clips but I'll post pics when I figure it out. It looks like the pic like a really nice rollerset.
> I also got my Outre Chandra and it's probably going to be my go to style in the later weeks of a stretch. Here it is. Pls excuse my sleep deprived face.
> First here is what it's supposed to look like
> 
> ...


 Thats cute.  Not very much like the pic...I guess if you brushed it out.  How's the "shine factor"?


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 3, 2009)

curlmama said:


> Thats cute.  Not very much like the pic...I guess if you brushed it out.  How's the "shine factor"?



You're right it really doesn't look anything like the picture but it was pretty cheap so postage and handling fees would make it more expensive to return. Do you think I should separate the curls/brush them out? Would it look more realistic?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, Ekaette, that Chandra looks way better on you than it does in the stock photo. I had seen that one for sale but thought it wasn't cute. Seeing it on you makes me wish I had bought one for myself. It looks a lot like my natural texture. Don't return it! It looks gorgeous !


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 4, 2009)

I have so many cute half wigs that I never wear because I'm too lazy to do all that work of blending, and I feel dumb with a headband. I'm gonna try rollersetting my leaveout so I can rock some of these cute half wigs this week.


----------



## ladycage (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a pic of me in my synthetic lace front wig


----------



## mz. new~new (Feb 4, 2009)

well, i'm attempting to transition (again) so this is what i'm looking like now-a-days:


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow Mz New~New you look fabulous in that half wig. I usually hate the "hump" but it looks great on you.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 4, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> I wanted an *human hair wig but couldnt find one at bss close by so* *i made me one*.........


 
Now LH, you know we want to be all up in your business and need more details!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 4, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Here is a pic of me in my synthetic lace front wig


 
Hey Ladycage - You look so PRETTY! 

Do you still have to glue this synthetic lace front wig? I've seen some that you do and some that you don't.


----------



## mz. new~new (Feb 4, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> Wow Mz New~New you look fabulous in that half wig. I usually hate the "hump" but it looks great on you.


 
Thanks! The "hump" is my bestfriend, lol... It makes blending sooooo much easier.


----------



## curlmama (Feb 4, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> well, i'm attempting to transition (again) so this is what i'm looking like now-a-days:


 This is so cute! This is the look I have been trying to achieve. Thanks! Ordering now!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful Mz NewNew!  Just beautiful -- Naturally!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my latest wig style:


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 5, 2009)

Are any of you ladies wearing Omega part wigs? I bought 3 from Hairsisters and one of them looks dumb.  But the others look pretty nice. I'm in the process of cornrowing my hair now, and then I'll flat iron my leave-out. Hopefully it'll look decent.

Who else is wearing them?


----------



## curlmama (Feb 5, 2009)

joyousnerd said:


> Are any of you ladies wearing Omega part wigs? I bought 3 from Hairsisters and *one of them looks dumb.*  But the others look pretty nice. I'm in the process of cornrowing my hair now, and then I'll flat iron my leave-out. Hopefully it'll look decent.
> 
> Who else is wearing them?


 What is the name of the dumb and the not so dumb ones?


----------



## katote (Feb 6, 2009)

I just ordered this wig.  Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 6, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Here is a pic of me in my synthetic lace front wig


 
This wig looks good on you. Did you put this on yourself??


----------



## ladycage (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and yes I put this on myself.  These wigs are just so easy to apply and no need for adhesive unless you want to wear for a long time.  I wear mine daily but take it off at night so I don't use tape or glue.  Once you cut the lace down it just looks so natural and fits on the head perfectly.  the back is just like a regular wig only the front has lace.


----------



## aymone (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join officially. I have been wiggin' for 1.5 years. It's very convenient.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 8, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Thanks for the compliments and yes I put this on myself. These wigs are just so easy to apply and no need for adhesive unless you want to wear for a long time. I wear mine daily but take it off at night so I don't use tape or glue. Once you cut the lace down it just looks so natural and fits on the head perfectly. the back is just like a regular wig only the front has lace.


 
So, the wig doesn't move or slip?
Did you buy your wig online?


----------



## mz. new~new (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a curly human half wig that I will be removing the comb from the back. My niece will briad my natural hair into a circle and sew the half wig onto my hair like a weave except not as much work will go into it. I will try to post pics of it when she is done with it on Thursday afternoon. I can't wait to see what it will look like.


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 11, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Welcome Ekaette! Lol, no one knows more than me how addicting wigs are. I love wigs- this is the perefct challenge for me.
> 
> Observation ladies- I like my half wigs better than my whole wigs- let me rephrase, I am noticing that my edges don't like my whole wigs.


 
As much as I love my full wigs, I'm noticing this as well myself.
I'm sticking with half wigs right now. 

I really liked my lace fronts, though.


----------



## acooks143 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is my wig! I am the one on the left <-----------


----------



## sexylonglegs (Feb 12, 2009)

Please add me.  I just received my full lace wig a few days ago and my glue should be delivered anyday now.  I will also be wearing Instant sensational wigs as well.  Thank you for this challenge and it's ON

fORGOT TO MENTION I HAVE BEEN WEARING SEWN IN WEAVE FOR OVER A YEAR.. GOING TO BEAUTICIAN GETTING IT DONE EVERY 3-4 MONTHS.  I HAVE AMAZING GROWTH AND WANT TO KEEP IT SOOO BAD...


----------



## Cien (Feb 12, 2009)

acooks143 said:


> Here is my wig! I am the one on the left <-----------


 
very pretty!  (you and the wig!)  all of you ladies in the pic are beautiful! 



-------------

I'm reading this thread backwards.... but, there are some GREAT wigs in this thread!


----------



## acooks143 (Feb 12, 2009)

And here is what I call my professional wig.


----------



## nfynit_812 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to join this challenge!! I've been rocking wigs since May 2008, and haven't had a perm since May 2007!!! I gotta blow the dust off my Fotki account and update it with some recent pics!!! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 19, 2009)

How is everyone coming along?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 19, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> How is everyone coming along?


 
I've just been on AUTO PILOT for the last month! Wearing a wig makes life and my haircare in general so easy. I'm trying to keep my cornrows in for the entire month of Feb.


----------



## deola (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I would like to join this challenge. I think I would be able to meet my goal of AL by the end of this year with this challenge. I'll post pics later when my camera battery is charged.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 19, 2009)

This is one of the challenges that I do 100% perfectly   It's so easy for me it's almost sinful!


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Feb 19, 2009)

Please add me.  I've been wearing wigs and half wigs since the end of Dec 2008.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

Still wearing my sewn on 60 second cap. I am presently travelling and I am sorry I didn't get a pic of it. I won't be home until March 20th. I am currntly in Nebraska visiting my boyfriend, soooo, don't know what this will look like when I get home.


----------



## deola (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok this is my wig, I think it's called Boss something-can't really remember.
Ooo........... how do I attach the pics? Anyone please?


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm doing good so far.


----------



## Keedah (Feb 20, 2009)

Im doing fine. Currently looking into getting my lace wigs directly from China to save on the "middle man" mark ups.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Keedah said:


> Im doing fine. Currently looking into getting my lace wigs directly from China to save on the "middle man" mark ups.


I have done this a couple of times. Do your research and then run it by the ladies at the BHM forum, they have the scoop on most of the vendors.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I think i'm going to retire this wig or cut it at least. It's too long for my taste now I want to go with the arm pit length, which I think would be 16 inches for straights and 18 inches for curlies for me.  (excuse my no lipstick wearing self....)










I want to get a unit like this minus the light color.. I like the color pattern though, I would like a 1b / 33 combo colored like this...


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am still rocking the same wig.  I haven't been wearing them for longer than a few days at a time because I start to miss my hair but I love this one wig.  I really need to get a half wig.  I love this challenge just because I love the versatility wigs give me.  When I want straight hair which is about two weeks out the month I don't have to put my hair on the line I just throw on a wig.


----------



## katote (Feb 21, 2009)

I love that unit!  Very pretty.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I think i'm going to retire this wig or cut it at least. It's too long for my taste now I want to go with the arm pit length, which I think would be 16 inches for straights and 18 inches for curlies for me. (excuse my no lipstick wearing self....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keedah (Feb 21, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have done this a couple of times. Do your research and then run it by the ladies at the BHM forum, they have the scoop on most of the vendors.



I went with Holly and ordered 2 synthetic units for $50 a piece. Im going to Miami in 2 weeks and dont want to worry about flat ironing human hair. I got a yaki and shes making a light yaki into a bodywave for me. Ill be sure to post pics! I should get them Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 21, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think i'm going to retire this wig or cut it at least. It's too long for my taste now I want to go with the arm pit length, which I think would be 16 inches for straights and 18 inches for curlies for me.  (excuse my no lipstick wearing self....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your units look absolutely gorgeous on you! The second look is my favorite.  I'm really liking the color on the 3rd unit as well as the curls.  Good choices.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Your units look absolutely gorgeous on you! The second look is my favorite.  I'm really liking the color on the 3rd unit as well as the curls.  Good choices.


Thank you, I am in love with that curly on the bottom, I have to have her.

I'm wearing the same unit, the first picture was at the beginning of the evening after I took my hot curlers out.  The second picture was at the end of the evening after the curls fell.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 24, 2009)

Im still in the game.....
 Im two week post and started back wearing my wigs, falls, etc


----------



## arosieworld (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I've worn wigs since the 1st of the year, its my protective style of choice. I just switched to a cute bob style that is a normal wig to take a break from the lace and my sides are growing in so well I may just stick to lace fronts but it will always be a wig. I just can't figure out what to do with my real hair underneath.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Feb 25, 2009)

Count me In!!!!!

new hair phurchases












 to show color


----------



## chocolatemom_of_3 (Feb 25, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> Count me In!!!!!


 

What are the brand style names of these two.  They are SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Feb 25, 2009)

If it's not too late I'd like to be in as well.  I've been wigging it with the same style since 2007 off and on.  Currently transitioning so I had to restock.  My lace front stripped my edges bald so I'm sticking with the snatch ons/snatch offs.

**ATLiens- SO GOOD 1073 Mount Zion Rd Morrow,GA 30260 (770) 968-4989 /having a Black History Month sale on their wigs. The synthetics I know were 50% off. I've been  stuck on the same style (below) which cost $36.99, it's synthetic.  With this sale I got 2 for the price of one. 
I purchased a #4 & #2.  below pics = #4



VANESSA FASHION HAIR FULL WIG

BY FIFTH AVE COLLECTIONS

"ELANA






07





09


----------



## l_choice2001 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sensationnel Instant Mono Front
SYNTHETIC HALF WIG INSTANT LACE FRONT VIOLET for the second one you can get it at hair sisters for 16.99

this piece is wonderful you can wear a little bit of your own hair out and blend or wear with swoop bang or wear it like i have with hat or whatever you want!!!

will check inside for the manufacturer of the "natural curl" piece


----------



## niesy942 (Feb 25, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> Count me In!!!!!
> 
> new hair purchases


I'm about to have a hair-gasm over this one!!! Where'd you get it? Can you tell us the style name of it and the manufacturer? TIA


----------



## alittlestar (Feb 25, 2009)

I was about to ask the same question !!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2009)

It's never too late to join the WIG CHALLENGE - this is the EASIEST challenge ever!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2009)

Lookin GOOD ladies!

Please tell us all the details about the brand, color, etc.

TIA


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 25, 2009)

I got a new wig - my first lace front! I bought a synthetic wig. I'm going to be updating my blog and/or youtube page with the wig info at some point tonight. I tried to get a wig that resembled my hair. I ended up having to cut the wig. I haven't cut the lace off yet.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 26, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> Count me In!!!!!



I'm loving this one...it's HOT and the style really looks nice on you!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 26, 2009)

LaBellaDonV said:


> If it's not too late I'd like to be in as well.  I've been wigging it with the same style since 2007 off and on.  Currently transitioning so I had to restock.  My lace front stripped my edges bald so I'm sticking with the snatch ons/snatch offs.
> 
> **ATLiens- SO GOOD 1073 Mount Zion Rd Morrow,GA 30260 (770) 968-4989 /having a Black History Month sale on their wigs. The synthetics I know were 50% off. I've been  stuck on the same style (below) which cost $36.99, it's synthetic.  With this sale I got 2 for the price of one.
> I purchased a #4 & #2.  below pics = #4
> ...



Beautiful! I love how you style it with the scarves, nice pizzazz,


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 26, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I got a new wig - my first lace front! I bought a synthetic wig. I'm going to be updating my blog and/or youtube page with the wig info at some point tonight. I tried to get a wig that resembled my hair. I ended up having to cut the wig. I haven't cut the lace off yet.



This is cute Gabulldawg, now go ahead and cut that lace! It does look your hair that's in your siggy.

Everybody is really choosing great wigs.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 26, 2009)

Count me in!  I think I've been participating without realizing it.  I've been wearing wigs since November.  Mostly half wigs.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2009)

LaBellaDonV said:


> If it's not too late I'd like to be in as well.  I've been wigging it with the same style since 2007 off and on.  Currently transitioning so I had to restock.  My lace front stripped my edges bald so I'm sticking with the snatch ons/snatch offs.
> 
> **ATLiens- SO GOOD 1073 Mount Zion Rd Morrow,GA 30260 (770) 968-4989 /having a Black History Month sale on their wigs. The synthetics I know were 50% off. I've been  stuck on the same style (below) which cost $36.99, it's synthetic.  With this sale I got 2 for the price of one.
> I purchased a #4 & #2.  below pics = #4
> ...



This is so cute thanks for sharing!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 26, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I got a new wig - my first lace front! I bought a synthetic wig. I'm going to be updating my blog and/or youtube page with the wig info at some point tonight. I tried to get a wig that resembled my hair. I ended up having to cut the wig. I haven't cut the lace off yet.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 26, 2009)

My new wig -- I just bought it today!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 26, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I got a new wig - my first lace front! I bought a synthetic wig. I'm going to be updating my blog and/or youtube page with the wig info at some point tonight. I tried to get a wig that resembled my hair. I ended up having to cut the wig. I haven't cut the lace off yet.


 
Too cute!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 26, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> Too cute!


 
I like yours, too!


----------



## Keedah (Feb 27, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I got a new wig - my first lace front! I bought a synthetic wig. I'm going to be updating my blog and/or youtube page with the wig info at some point tonight. I tried to get a wig that resembled my hair. I ended up having to cut the wig. I haven't cut the lace off yet.




Thats a nice synthetic! Was this before or after you cut it?


----------



## Keedah (Feb 27, 2009)

LaBellaDonV said:


> If it's not too late I'd like to be in as well.  I've been wigging it with the same style since 2007 off and on.  Currently transitioning so I had to restock.  My lace front stripped my edges bald so I'm sticking with the snatch ons/snatch offs.
> 
> **ATLiens- SO GOOD 1073 Mount Zion Rd Morrow,GA 30260 (770) 968-4989 /having a Black History Month sale on their wigs. The synthetics I know were 50% off. I've been  stuck on the same style (below) which cost $36.99, it's synthetic.  With this sale I got 2 for the price of one.
> I purchased a #4 & #2.  below pics = #4
> ...




I love how you incorporate the scarves!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 27, 2009)

Keedah said:


> Thats a nice synthetic! Was this before or after you cut it?


 
This was after I cut it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 28, 2009)

Just checking in - Things are going well.  I am going for my 1st 10 week relaxer stretch thanks to my girls(wigs), lol.

This is my newest edition.....

It is a synthetic LF from Sensationnel- called Serena


----------



## Lady S (Mar 1, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Just checking in - Things are going well. I am going for my 1st 10 week relaxer stretch thanks to my girls(wigs), lol.
> 
> This is my newest edition.....
> 
> It is a synthetic LF from Sensationnel- called Serena


 
It looks great!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 1, 2009)

I got tired of the curly lace wig and really wanted to go straight *











* I made sure to save all the packaging information and I will update later with it!
UPDATE: I tried googling the brand but nothing came up so maybe its only in stores idk 
but 
its _Nik&Nak SL-LILLY_ ​


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 1, 2009)

Selfstyled your wig is dope!
The curls and all look soooo good


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

im taking a 6 month break from wigging it...my edges are atrocious.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey ladies what are your guys hair regimines since we are wigging it up


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 2, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Selfstyled your wig is dope!
> The curls and all look soooo good


 

Thanks. Yours looks fanatastic!  I can't wait to see the details- hurry up and update, lol.

L choice- I wash 2x a week, and airdry in a ponytail. I dc with heat on one of those washes. Biweekly 2 min Aphogee, and clarify monthly. I relax every 10 weeks.


----------



## mistee11 (Mar 8, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> hey ladies what are your guys hair regimines since we are wigging it up


 

_Once a week I shampoo, and condition then cornrow so that I can wear my wigs.  I use MN and Mega Tek for growth.  I'm experiencing some issues with alopecia once again so I've had to reintroduce the Mega Tek and MN.  I had laid off of the Mega Tek because it was too drying but since I've discovered that bald patch has re-emerged I figured I better do something quick!_


----------



## mistee11 (Mar 8, 2009)

_This is my newest wig. I bought it last Friday for the Nephew Tommy Comedy Show which came to Syracuse last night. OMG!! What a blast that show was! And ladies let me tell you... Nephew Tommy is a good lookin' brotha! LOL!! _

_*New wig - 3/7/09:*_


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 8, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> im taking a 6 month break from wigging it...*my edges are atrocious*.


 
I'm sorry to hear this Jaded Faerie.....what was your wig regimen?

My edges are actually in the best shape of my life!

Good luck.....CurliD


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 8, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Selfstyled your wig is dope!
> The curls and all look soooo good


 
Ditto......Selfstyled, your "hair" looks great! How much of your hairline did you leave out?


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Mar 8, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Jaded Faerie.....what was your wig regimen?
> 
> My edges are actually in the best shape of my life!
> 
> Good luck.....CurliD


 Mine too. Although I have to admit, I've been wearing my Old Navt t-shirt headwrap much more than my wig. 

I'm in the market for an Egyptian style wig...dead straight and jet black. Any suggestions, review or pics?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 8, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Mine too. Although I have to admit, I've been wearing my Old Navt t-shirt headwrap much more than my wig.
> 
> I'm in the market for an Egyptian style wig...dead straight and jet black. Any suggestions, review or pics?


 

 I love the second one...


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hairsisters is having a decent sale on wigs. I bought two, I can't figure out how to link the pictures of them, but when I get them I will take pics and post them here!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2009)

I wore a curly wig (that I pulled out my closet) this weekend that I brushed out and cut for a big "Traci Ross" loose-curl look that I got so many compliments on - but I can't remember the brand or style name!  I had already cut the combs and tag out.

I want to buy another one in a 1B/30 color blend.  I need to keep a folder with the wig packaging info, so this does not happen again.....


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 9, 2009)

So I am thinking about buying a half wig for a change but am a newbie. Do synthetic wigs shed like synthetic weave hair does?  If I only buy one which should I buy of these:
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=754&intName1=product_category&intValue1=55&intName2=&intValue2=&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=cate

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=7908&intName1=product_category&intValue1=55&intName2=&intValue2=&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=cate

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=7785&intName1=product_category&intValue1=55&intName2=&intValue2=&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=cate

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5579&intName1=product_event_flag&intValue1=1&intName2=product_view_count&intValue2=5&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/ebonyline51_2041_282873346

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=354&intName1=product_event_flag&intValue1=1&intName2=product_view_count&intValue2=5&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=

Which one looks less wiggish?


----------



## diamond42377 (Mar 9, 2009)

cocoagirl said:


> So I am thinking about buying a half wig for a change but am a newbie. Do synthetic wigs shed like synthetic weave hair does? If I only buy one which should I buy of these:
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=cate
> 
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...product_regular_price&sortValue=asc&type=cate
> ...


 
I like Shakra(3rd link) and Sandy(5th link), none of them really look wiggish to me though.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Mar 9, 2009)

oooooh I wanna join!!! Is it too late? This will be sooo easy for me! In addition to wearing the wig I am going to be cowashing twice per week and deep conditioning twice per week along with baggying here and there and keeping my hair and ends well moisturized. I am also stretching my relaxers to 16 weeks. I want in ladies!


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 9, 2009)

diamond42377 said:


> I like Shakra(3rd link) and Sandy(5th link), none of them really look wiggish to me though.



thank you. I wish hairsisters was having one of their $9.99 sales..I think I'm ready to take the half wig plunge


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 11, 2009)

ok sorry it took me so long tobe back online the 

brand and name of my natual curly wig is....

*orpah curl by qsensee'  * why its called a oprah wig i have NO idea because i have never seen oprahs hair like that...


i phurchased it at a bsb store near my home i havent found any online retailers but i will try to get more info from my bsb when i go there this weeekend


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanna join. I have a whole bunch of wigs will post my starting pics and regimen later.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 14, 2009)

Just updating.

In transition and will probably do the big chop soon.  Contemplating getting one of the more affordable synthetic lace fronts.  I really like the one from outre that's shoulder length & straight, but I tend to have problems dealing with straight wigs.  And I'm thinking curly maybe less heavy during the summer.

Still working on my regime.  I do know protein is my bestest friend.  And I'm pretty good with the deep conditioner.  Still working on a HG shampoo.


----------



## flower (Mar 19, 2009)

1.) How many wigs do you own? Do you have one for work, club, on the go, etc?

2.) Those who use the baggy method while wearing the wig, is your hair wet or moisturized when you take the shower cap off?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 19, 2009)

checking in..... Right now i have micro braids with wet and wavy hair.


----------



## hairsothick (Mar 19, 2009)

I received my first two wigs a week ago: Fuzzy Navel by Glance Model Model and Gabriel (Outre Batik wig).

They are both very pretty.  I had to cut the FN cause it was too dang long.

I want to join this challenge.  I will be wearing curly/wavy/crimped wigs all spring/summer long.


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 19, 2009)

I would really like to join, especially since I'm just getting into the wigs for the summer, but I am a little concerned about wearing the stocking cap all day, every day.  

Has anyone experienced any problems with their nape or edges thinning as a result of this??


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I am trying to get in on this challenge BUT I really want to purchase from a black owned beauty supplier. 

I'm leaning towards:

Sensationnel "Goddess" Remi
BJ Celebrity Remy "Royal"
BJ Remy "Annette"

If anyone knows of a supplier pm me please!


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 19, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I received my first two wigs a week ago: Fuzzy Navel by Glance Model Model and Gabriel (Outre Batik wig).
> 
> They are both very pretty. I had to cut the FN cause it was too dang long.
> 
> I want to join this challenge. I will be wearing curly/wavy/crimped wigs all spring/summer long.


 
Oh, that Gabriel piece is the buttery-hotness!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I'll be able to jump in on a few weeks. I found the wig I was looking for at a much better price! Yay!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know if I posted this or not yet  but I totally fail the wig challenge. I put in some micros (which are looking pretty cute ) and I'm back to doing Crown & Glory for a while. Meanwhile, I've still got 5011 wigs waiting patiently for me to stop philandering and come on back home!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 24, 2009)

niesy942 said:


> I'm about to have a hair-gasm over this one!!! Where'd you get it? Can you tell us the style name of it and the manufacturer? TIA



ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIC LOOK AND TEXTURE.   LOOKS SO    R  E  A  L  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Quita (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I just bought a wig and my cousin gave me a brand new one she didn't want so I'm ready.

still trying to perfect my regi so it might take me sometime before I post it.

Question: with your hair in cornrows under the wig do you co-wash? how often? are you unbraiding the hair or just co washing with the hair braided?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

I just took down my sew-in wig on Sunday and getting ready to install some braids again.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 30, 2009)

...still wearing my wigs 7x week and getting growth.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 30, 2009)

flower said:


> 1.) How many wigs do you own? Do you have one for work, club, on the go, etc?
> 
> 2.) Those who use the baggy method while wearing the wig, is your hair wet or moisturized when you take the shower cap off?


 
1. 2 wigs

2. Both, it depends on my mood.  This weekend it was wet because I slathered on the conditioner.  Today, just moist because I lightly spritzed my hair with water and infusium.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2009)

I am still wearing my wigs when I am not in braids.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

new half wig 
Modu ANYTIME SYNTHETIC HALF WIG TM-153

washed let air dry LIGHTLY combed with wig brush and pick for height
27.99 @ Hairsisters
 24.95 @ gmbs


----------



## graceunderfire (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, so it's been forever since I checked in.  I had so much going on I hadn't gotten a chance to post any updates.  

So, since I joined this challenge I have found a lace front wig that I love.  My hair is growing (still coming in slow, but coming along).  I will upload pictures when I get a few minutes (updating from work ). 

I had a scalp malfunction in December which left me with patches of hair missing (seriously, parts of my hair looked like crop circles) and they are just starting to come in.  

This week I braided my hair and was very happy with how its coming along.  I think I am going to keep it braided for a few weeks instead of twisting.  

My hair is shedding and I have no idea how to stop it.  If its not crop circles then its something else erplexed.  Suggestions?


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 31, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> new half wig
> Modu ANYTIME SYNTHETIC HALF WIG TM-153
> 
> washed let air dry LIGHTLY combed with wig brush and pick for height
> ...



girl, that's real cute!!! I need to get me a half wig.


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 31, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> new half wig
> Modu ANYTIME SYNTHETIC HALF WIG TM-153
> 
> washed let air dry LIGHTLY combed with wig brush and pick for height
> ...



girl, that's real cute!!! I need to get me one.


----------



## graceunderfire (Apr 1, 2009)

big chop July 2008

 I believe this was taken in November or December right after I started the wig challenge 

  This was taken 3/29/2008


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 1, 2009)

graceunderfire said:


> View attachment 30933 big chop July 2008
> 
> View attachment 30935 I believe this was taken in November or December right after I started the wig challenge
> 
> View attachment 30937 This was taken 3/29/2008


 
 WOW....nice growth


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still wearing my wig(s) daily but I am noticing that my edges are suffering  the hair growth is pretty good but those darn edges


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

graceunderfire said:


> View attachment 30933 big chop July 2008
> 
> View attachment 30935 I believe this was taken in November or December right after I started the wig challenge
> 
> View attachment 30937 This was taken 3/29/2008


 
Fabulous growth. Girl you gat guts to cut off your hair like that.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 1, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm still wearing my wig(s) daily but I am noticing that my edges are suffering  the hair growth is pretty good but those darn edges


 

have you tried alternating between half wigs and full wigs that way there isnt constant pressure on any one part of your head, and with half wigs your edges can breathe more

hth


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 1, 2009)

My plan was to alternate between the wig challenge and crown and glory method. I want to save money by doing kinky twists myself, but my arms get sore just from detangling my hair so there goes that idea  My regimen is pretty simple:

* Hot oil treatment applied, covered with plastic cap and left overnight (1/2 Dabur Amla Oil & 1/2 EVOO)

* Co-wash and deep condition with steam every 7-10 days (I use shampoo once a month)

* Detangle hair in sections and apply leave in, then twist

*Daily Maintenance*

* Spray hair twice daily with S-Curl or my glycerin and water mix then massage my scalp. (before and after I put on wavecap)

* Tie hair down with wavecap, put on my wig or headwrap...that's all folks.

My hair has been growing like a weed since my BC in December. Had I known it was gonna grow this quickly, I'd have taken the plunge sooner. 

I have one 1/2 wig that I rock on a regular. I'm still on the lookout for the perfect Egyptian style wig, no luck yet. I'm also thinking about getting a Rhianna inspired wig for the summer. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 1, 2009)

[ *I'm still on the lookout for the perfect Egyptian style wig, no luck yet. I'm also thinking about getting a Rhianna inspired wig for the summer. Decisions, decisions*.[/quote]


http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/freqwigri.html
rhianna  wig

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/motownwig.html
Egyptian Style Wig

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/zuorwigbl.html

hth


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 1, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/motownwig.html
> Egyptian Style Wig



This wig is the TRUTH!!! Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! Not a fan of the bangs on the other one. 

I tried that Rhianna wig, I looked a mess.  The search continues...


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 1, 2009)

Quita said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I just bought a wig and my cousin gave me a brand new one she didn't want so I'm ready.
> 
> still trying to perfect my regi so it might take me sometime before I post it.
> 
> Question: with your hair in cornrows under the wig do you co-wash? how often? are you unbraiding the hair or just co washing with the hair braided?


 
Welcome Quita!

You can wash with your cornrows in place. I like to play in my hair, so I tend to revel to wash and deep condition.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

I'm on the look out for a straight style wig with *Kinky Straight/Coarse Yaki* texture hair!

I really want to try a synthetic Lace front, but all of the ones I've seen is way too silky straight...which scream WIG to me!

Any ideas?


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 1, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> have you tried alternating between half wigs and full wigs that way there isnt constant pressure on any one part of your head, and with half wigs your edges can breathe more
> 
> hth


 

I'm going to try that! Thanks!


----------



## oreoday99 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello,

Could someone please tell me if there is a better way at protecting your edge from the wig? I believe the wig I have is thinning out my edges even though I wear wig caps I even cut a piece of thick stocking and tie it around my head to protect the edges but I don't think that's working. Does anyone have any suggests? I need some help. Thank you


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 2, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I'm on the look out for a straight style wig with *Kinky Straight/Coarse Yaki* texture hair!
> 
> ...


 

Hey Curli- would this one work out for you?
http://www.myhouseofbeauty.com/jacosyfrlawi1.html

This one a found on EBAY- but it does look like the Athene
http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Kinky-Straig...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


This one looks luscious
https://www.lhboutique.com/catalog/a-synthetic-lace-front-wig-ayana-new.html

HTH



oreoday99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please tell me if there is a better way at protecting your edge from the wig? I believe the wig I have is thinning out my edges even though I wear wig caps I even cut a piece of thick stocking and tie it around my head to protect the edges but I don't think that's working. Does anyone have any suggests? I need some help. Thank you


 
I never wear wig caps at all because I think they are rough on my edges.
When I do wear full wigs, which is rare, I put on a silky/satin headband around my head.






The only place I have been able to find this headband in black has been at Sally's.

This is what it looks like so you can see what I mean:





Honestly Oreo, for me I find that Half Wigs are better- no stress at all on my edges.


I am still hanging with this challenge - which fits in lovely with the Cowashing Challenge.  I have to be honest though- I do Half wigs  and Phony Ponies


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to find a half wig that matches my texture.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 2, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Mine too. Although I have to admit, I've been wearing my Old Navt t-shirt headwrap much more than my wig.
> 
> I'm in the market for an Egyptian style wig...dead straight and jet black. Any suggestions, review or pics?



ooo ooo!!! i want that one the long black egyptian one! i know exactly where to get it here in my city, thanks for the pic, it looks great!

my only problem is finding them longer than 14"....


----------



## oreoday99 (Apr 2, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey Curli- would this one work out for you?
> http://www.myhouseofbeauty.com/jacosyfrlawi1.html
> 
> This one a found on EBAY- but it does look like the Athene
> ...


 
Thank you, I'll look for the head band this weekend. I'm not sure if I can find a half wig that will match my hair texture, I'm natural 4a/b. But I guess it doesn't hurt to look in the wig store. ( I love those places anyway) I'm a WJ (Wig Junkie)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

oreoday99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please tell me if there is a better way at protecting your edge from the wig? I believe the wig I have is thinning out my edges even though I wear wig caps I even cut a piece of thick stocking and tie it around my head to protect the edges but I don't think that's working. Does anyone have any suggests? I need some help. Thank you


 
I wore short pixie cut wigs for 2 years straight , no rest in between and no half wigs either, and I never wore a wig cap. I never lost my edges either, in fact, they were longer and healthier than ever. But then again, that was way back when I did hardly anything to my hair. I would undo the vertical flatrows (usually 6 big flatrows) under the wig every 3-4 weeks, wash and DC, then flatrow again, and back with my wig. I would wear it when I was out of the house but as long as I was home in the house, it was off of my head. I don't understand why so many people are losing their edges and I didn't.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie you are one of the fortunate ones- I have seen so many people that have full edges and wear wigs 24-7, my edges would be bald if I wore full wigs everyday. I dunno I just think some people's edges are more fragile than others ya know?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Aggie you are one of the fortunate ones- I have seen so many people that have full edges and wear wigs 24-7, my edges would be bald if I wore full wigs everyday. I dunno I just think some people's edges are more fragile than others ya know?


 
Thank you SS, I think you're right. Many ladies have nice full edges while wearing wigs, but then a few have a hard time with them.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 2, 2009)

oooo I want to join... late of course. I own two wigs the one in my avi and a straight wig. I plan to wear wigs for the remainder of the year. Right now I finger roll my hair with conditioner and wear a wig cap under my wig. Eventually I'll start wearing cornrows under my wig.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Ramya said:


> oooo I want to join... late of course. I own two wigs the one in my avi and a straight wig. I plan to wear wigs for the remainder of the year. Right now I finger roll my hair with conditioner and wear a wig cap under my wig. Eventually I'll start wearing cornrows under my wig.


 
, Cornrows are the way to go under the wigs. It will help save your edges like it did mine. Good luck with it...


----------



## graceunderfire (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Fabulous growth. Girl you gat guts to cut off your hair like that.


 

Honestly, that chop was the best thing I ever did.  It was absolutely freeing to confront what I had feared for a very long time, and to realize that I look hot bald was a big plus.

Now, I can grow my hair without the urgency of now because I have seen the otehr side and its not all bad.


----------



## oreoday99 (Apr 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I wore short pixie cut wigs for 2 years straight , no rest in between and no half wigs either, and I never wore a wig cap. I never lost my edges either, in fact, they were longer and healthier than ever. But then again, that was way back when I did hardly anything to my hair. I would undo the vertical flatrows (usually 6 big flatrows) under the wig every 3-4 weeks, wash and DC, then flatrow again, and back with my wig. I would wear it when I was out of the house but as long as I was home in the house, it was off of my head. I don't understand why so many people are losing their edges and I didn't.


 
Thank you for the advice. I actually take the wig off every weekend to give my own hair a breather. I co-wash and do the regular regimant. I have a sneaking suspicion that it may be the wig itself and I love this wig(it's by Bobbi Boss). I've worn lace fronts human & synthetic, plus wigs by Beverly Johnson and this is the first time my edges are thinning out.....hhmmm...now that I think about it....this is also the first time I've worn a constent wig cap. I usually don't wear them underneath my wigs.... You're right, it may be the wig cap...I may try a few different things to help my edges. I thank you ladies for all the wonderful advice.


----------



## Country gal (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't lose my edges with a wig or braids. I keep my edges moisturized with castor oil. I also deep condition my hair weekly. I will be wearing a wig tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

oreoday99 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I actually take the wig off every weekend to give my own hair a breather. I co-wash and do the regular regimant. I have a sneaking suspicion that it may be the wig itself and I love this wig(it's by Bobbi Boss). I've worn lace fronts human & synthetic, plus wigs by Beverly Johnson and this is the first time my edges are thinning out.....hhmmm...now that I think about it....this is also the first time I've worn a constent wig cap. I usually don't wear them underneath my wigs.... You're right, it may be the wig cap...I may try a few different things to help my edges. I thank you ladies for all the wonderful advice.


 
You're welcomed oreoday99. Good luck finding the regimmen that works for you.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 3, 2009)

You know one thing I have noticed is that some wigs on the underside are  more rough than others.  I had a Motown Tress half wig that was so scratchy- where as I don't have that problem with Sensationnel Half wigs or Outre half wigs.


----------



## hairsothick (Apr 3, 2009)

kjeneen said:


> Oh, that Gabriel piece is the buttery-hotness!



I haven't worn it yet, but it's lovely! I'm going to wait until this Fuzzy Navel wig wears out completely.  

I'm getting one that mimics a loose twistout soon.  I'm excited.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 3, 2009)

metro_qt said:


> ooo ooo!!! i want that one the long black egyptian one! *i know exactly where to get it here in my city,* thanks for the pic, it looks great!
> 
> my only problem is finding them longer than 14"....


 Since we're in the same city, did you want to share that lil nugget of information please?  TIA


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 8, 2009)

*I wore a baggy-conditioning cap today beneath my wig  was a leave in and oiled hair. Tonight my hair feels so great; soft, moisture laden and easily retwisted where it needed to be twisted with no dryness or ouchies. Moisturized again tonight with Nexxus leave in then oiled with amla and Keo-karpin oils. NYC was a bit cold today so the added warmth of the cap beneath my wig was nice too. Sleeping with baggy tonight, so eager for my natural hair to be ready for continued retention and growth.*


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 9, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I wore a baggy-conditioning cap today beneath my wig was a leave in and oiled hair. *Tonight my hair feels so great; soft, moisture laden and easily retwisted where it needed to be twisted with no dryness or ouchies. Moisturized again tonight with Nexxus leave in then oiled with amla and Keo-karpin oils. NYC was a bit cold today so the added warmth of the cap beneath my wig was nice too. Sleeping with baggy tonight, so eager for my natural hair to be ready for continued retention and growth*.*


 
I do this too and no one has a clue what's going on under my wig.  I sometimes wonder if anyone can smell the conditioner.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 9, 2009)

You all are rocking the synthetic LFs!  I want to try one but the couple that I tried on in the store didn't look very good on me.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay! I put a down payment on my first "good" wig! It's a Sensationnel Goddess 100% Remi Monofilament Top 1B!!!  Looks just like my real hair when freshly relaxed!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

I am taking a short brake from wearing wigs because I am cornrowing/braiding my hair for the next 4 and a half months to complete my 7 and a half months stretch. So I will be updating as soon as I start wearing my wigs again. Have fun ladies.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a problem of what to do with the ENDS of my cornrows under my wig. I just thought they were getting too much fiction being loose but did not want to plait them together (bulky) or sew them down.

I also noticed that the tips were curling up from all the moisturizing and I would have to rip them apart to separate.

Yesterday, I braided my cornrows straight back as usually, but then use a small amount of braid hair to make one braid out of all the ends - hopefully this will keep may ends protected yet let my leave-in penetrate easily. Also, since this extended braid is longer than my length - my cornrow ends are keep straight and can't curl onto itself!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been researching lace front wigs lately. Some of the descriptions on certain wigs say that tape or glue are not necessary. I never wore a lace front and was wondering if anyone had any experience on this type of wig.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 14, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I've been researching lace front wigs lately. Some of the descriptions on certain wigs say that tape or glue are not necessary. I never wore a lace front and was wondering if anyone had any experience on this type of wig.




Every wig i wear now has to be lace. Most of them are synthetic, but I don't use glue or tape they really fit well without them 


On a side note ... 
I'm tired of wearing wigs lol ... I've been wearing them since the BC in September, but I do not know what else to do ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 14, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I've been researching lace front wigs lately. *Some of the descriptions on certain wigs say that tape or glue are not necessary.* I never wore a lace front and was wondering if anyone had any experience on this type of wig.


 
I was at the BSS today, and many of the syn lace fronts (ear to ear)now don't need glue and tape. The lace area is about 2-3 inches but the rest of the wig has combs and adjustable straps so it is not necessary.

Also, the prices are falling! They has styles from $40 - $80.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am taking a short brake from wearing wigs because I am cornrowing/braiding my hair for the next 4 and a half months to complete my 7 and a half months stretch. *So I will be updating as soon as I start wearing my wigs again.* Have fun ladies.


 
Good luck with your stretch, Aggie!  Drop back by anytime just to say HI!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Good luck with your stretch, Aggie!  Drop back by anytime just to say HI!


 

Thanks CD, will do honey.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 15, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Every wig i wear now has to be lace. Most of them are synthetic, but I don't use glue or tape they really fit well without them
> 
> 
> On a side note ...
> I'm tired of wearing wigs lol ... I've been wearing them since the BC in September, but I do not know what else to do ...


 
What motivated me to wear wigs was my mother's growth because she only wears wigs (her picture is in my 2008 fotki pictures). I get tired of the wigs but then I see my progress and it cheers me up. I'm getting more growth with wigs.


----------



## oasflawlessfix (Apr 18, 2009)

Add me to this chanllenge Im done for that


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought a new headband wig today and my first lace front . The lady at the wig shop told me not to cut the edges off erplexed. I'm not sure I agree with her because I could see the lace front. Now on to my next search for how to cut the edges off so that it looks neat.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 18, 2009)

hey ladies... i've been on a 3 month break from wigs... i feel really bad.  is that too long?  i dated a guy back in february and was afraid to wear wigs around him (even though i met him when i was wearing one! lol).  when we stopped dating i started doing braid outs... i'm now in my lazy stage of bunning and doing a wet & go with a pony tail.  i would return to wiggin it out but i left it at home and i'm away in college til early May.

at the moment i'm trying to decide what to do in the summer.  wig or sew in?  do you ladies get hot in the summer wearing a wig?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 18, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> What motivated me to wear wigs was my mother's growth because she only wears wigs (her picture is in my 2008 fotki pictures). I get tired of the wigs but then I see my progress and it cheers me up. I'm getting more growth with wigs.



 So true, you and your mother have had amazing growth, wigs are great protective styles ... I don't know why I am getting tired of them I have seen so many benefits 

Maybe I just need a new one lol ...


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 18, 2009)

I just purchased my first half-wig! I will be wearing for the next week and a half..Pics coming soon..


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 19, 2009)

isawstars said:


> hey ladies... i've been on a 3 month break from wigs... i feel really bad. is that too long? i dated a guy back in february and was afraid to wear wigs around him (even though i met him when i was wearing one! lol). when we stopped dating i started doing braid outs... i'm now in my lazy stage of bunning and doing a wet & go with a pony tail. i would return to wiggin it out but i left it at home and i'm away in college til early May.
> 
> at the moment i'm trying to decide what to do in the summer. wig or sew in? *do you ladies get hot in the summer wearing a wig?[/*quote]
> 
> I just started wearing wigs in January. I'm trying to wear wigs as much as possible now because I don't know if I'll want to wear one in 90 plus summer weather. If wigs don't work for the summer I will go back to braids.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm just checking in--I know that it's been eons since I've done that.

I'm still wearing my wig consistently.  In fact, I'm braiding my hair now so that I can wear the wig until wash day.  I have to select a summer wig, too.

HHG ladies!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Apr 19, 2009)

isawstars said:


> at the moment i'm trying to decide what to do in the summer.  wig or sew in?  do you ladies get hot in the summer wearing a wig?


 I don't think I'll be wearing a wig at all this summer, and if I do it'll be a super short style. I can't imagine how hot it would make me, and I'm not trying to find out either. It's all about wash and go's and puffs for me this summer.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thank you SS, I think you're right. Many ladies have nice full edges while wearing wigs, but then a few have a hard time with them.



Now that I'm wearing a full vs a half, I think my edges are better protected.  With the half wigs, I would always worry about the comb and whether that was causing breakage.  Now, I feel like all my hair is protected.  The only thing that truly wrecked my edges was micros.  I massage almost daily with BT or black castor oil, and my edges are filling in nicely.


----------



## aa9746 (May 2, 2009)

Wig challenge is great! :locks:


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

I've been wearing my wigs again for a week now. Right now I'm sporting a curly human wig by Beverly Johnson and it is soooo cute on me too.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Now that I'm wearing a full vs a half, I think my edges are better protected. With the half wigs, I would always worry about the comb and whether that was causing breakage. Now, I feel like all my hair is protected. The only thing that truly wrecked my edges was micros. I massage almost daily with BT or black castor oil, and my edges are filling in nicely.


 
So happy your edges are coming back Belle. Yeah, full wigs work best for me too. While I'm at home I take them off everyday and only wear them when I leave the house.


----------



## aa9746 (May 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> So happy your edges are coming back Belle. Yeah, full wigs work best for me too. While I'm at home I take them off everyday and only wear them when I leave the house.


 
Same here, as soon as I walk through the door I take off my wig before I do anything else.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Same here, as soon as I walk through the door I take off my wig before I do anything else.


 
, me too. It's such a huge relief to get it off my head when I get home, whew!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 8, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Every wig i wear now has to be lace. Most of them are synthetic, but I don't use glue or tape they really fit well without them
> 
> 
> On a side note ...
> I'm tired of wearing wigs lol ... *I've been wearing them since the BC in September, but I do not know what else to do ...*


 
Hi NaturallyVoguis,

Please try to take time to learn your hair.  Fake hair can be addictive, but try wearing your hair out around the house or for the weekends.

If you are really tired of wigs ...take a break and wear give braids a try.

CD


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 8, 2009)

What kind of wig caps are y'all wearing?  I think I'm gonna replace my nylon caps because I don't think they're the best.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 8, 2009)

Belle Du Jour said:


> What kind of wig caps are y'all wearing? I think I'm gonna replace my nylon caps because I don't think they're the best.


 
I rearely wear a wig cap any more....I just feel like my scalp can "breathe" better without the extra layer.


----------



## aa9746 (May 11, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I rearely wear a wig cap any more....I just feel like my scalp can "breathe" better without the extra layer.


 
I wear both a nylon and stocking stocking cap. It depends on my mood.


----------



## nubinikki (May 11, 2009)

Maybe I should join this group. I'm keeping my hair braided til November but in between braidings I was thinking of rocking a wig. I'm in the process of making a wig now. I have to make one because I have a small head and ALL store bought wigs look like helmets on me! lol I'll post pics when I've finished it.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

I am still rocking my wigs for another week and a half then I'll be back in braids for 6-8 weeks becuase I will be Nebraska visiting my SO and wigs just can't cut it then.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 16, 2009)

Update: Wash and go's aren't for me. Shingling won't be my friend until my hair starts to grow down instead of out...my shingles won't lay flat, by the time I'm done I have a gooey afro  This summer is about cornrows and phony puffs...if my hair is long enough to pull into one, I've never tried. I'll be blowdrying my hair next week for a length check, results will be in my siggy. I'm going to be stocking up on half-wigs while hairsisters is having their sale. I'm planning to get 

*Spring/Summer Wigs*
Cosmo Girl






Monique





*Fall/Winter Wigs*
Bali Girl





Vanilla Girl





Shanghai Collections SC 101


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

My last day for this session for my wig will be next Friday because it would be time for my braids then. I will resume wearing my wigs again when I take down my braids after about 6-8 weeks or so.


----------



## aa9746 (May 21, 2009)

Still wearing my wig. I exercise in it too.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

I just completed a month of wearing wigs and now this coming Sunday, I will be getting some extension braids installed. I can't wait.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (May 21, 2009)

*Wigging it Monday to Friday still but I am thinking of wearing twists on the weekends out in full public view instead of just around the block on dog walks. I'm hoping I can still wear my wigs during the work week with twist extensions if I choose.*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 22, 2009)

I have the Bali Girl and it is very nice.  It's the first full wig I had the confidence to wear.  I took about 3 wears for it to fall into the perfect shape.  Unfortunately, it did not hold up; it tangles easily and the fibers just don't look as good now.  I haven't tried washing it yet.  However, I ordered another one since they were on sale at hairsisters and that is still fresh in the pack.

I'm also getting into the synthetic lace front game.  I've seen some women post pics on BHM and they look SO good!  Freetress and Sensationnel make versions where you don't need any lace or glue to keep them in place.  Here are some youtube videos:

-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXTmTSt21ZI&feature=channel (this would be PERFECT for a vacation or going out...too glam for daily wear 
-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XStMuSPpOJw&feature=channel (last 20 sec or so is a SLF)
-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS2y5mJGy5Y
-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfyUX4gcha0&feature=related

Anyone rocking the SLFs?  Any tips? Any pics


----------



## aa9746 (May 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just completed a month of wearing wigs and now this coming Sunday, I will be getting some extension braids installed. I can't wait.


I've been thinking about getting extensions lately. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 24, 2009)

I've been wearing my wigs for about a month now, I was going to install box braids this weekend, but I think I will wear the wigs for another 3 weeks.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 24, 2009)

I'm studying for an certification exam for work, so I cornrowing my hair TODAY and letting alone (except for con washes) under my wig until June 13!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 24, 2009)

You all know I've being going back and forth about buying a lace wig.

My compromise is a syn lace front, but most that I seen just don't look better than a regular wig IMO and the LACE section is so small that I doubt I could get the effect of DEEP parts.

(p.s. I could care less about the "baby hair" that some obess about...I wanted a lace wig to be able to make deep parts)

Anyhoo, I literally cut my at-the-moment favorite BSS kinky/curly wig (only $19) down the middle and sewn wig combs (that I always cut tham out anyway) along the cut tucking the hair around the comb so you don't see cut edges.

Now I can wear my wig and let my nautral DEEP hair show - if I don't want a part I just stick the combs closer together to touch or shift it for a side part.

I hope I explained this clearly, but it WORKED!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 24, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> You all know I've being going back and forth about buying a lace wig.
> 
> My compromise is a syn lace front, but most that I seen just don't look better than a regular wig IMO and the LACE section is so small that I doubt I could get the effect of DEEP parts.
> 
> ...


 

That sounds like a GREAT idea!


----------



## isawstars (May 24, 2009)

Hey ladies!  I've kind of fallen off in March... BUT I am currently wearing a sew in... which I am not really liking because I've gotten in the habit of putting water on my scalp almost everyday.    I'm going to back to wiggin' it out when I take this out.


----------



## Paisley (May 24, 2009)

I have been wiggin it for a year, this month. I plan to wig it until I reach APL. However I am am bad. I only braid every 3 months, never tie it up. I have to do better.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I've been thinking about getting extensions lately. I'm not sure yet.


 

Well mine is already installed - you should get them. It really helps me keep my hands out of it in a big way.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 24, 2009)

Paisley said:


> I have been wiggin it for a year, this month. I plan to wig it until I reach APL. However I am am bad. I only braid every 3 months, never tie it up. I have to do better.



Congrats on hitting your year mark ! 
I can understand though, its easy to forget about your hair when its under the wig...
I try giving my hair a day of its own (today) where I DC and put in up in its protective style


I'm thinking of getting a short curly synthetic lace wig just for the summer. 
& I am saving up for a human lace wig for the winter ....


----------



## isawstars (May 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well mine is already installed - you should get them. It really helps me keep my hands out of it in a big way.



I miss playing in my hair!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 25, 2009)

Hello all! I PMed the host to join this challenge. I will do this 24/7 until September, then I will alternate wigging out and bunning all the way to waist length, which is my final goal. Here is my starting pic, I will be in this challenge for the next 2 years.


----------



## aa9746 (May 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well mine is already installed - you should get them. It really helps me keep my hands out of it in a big way.


 
My only concern is finding someone who will be gentle with my hair. I'm not using any heat this year. Maybe I'll have to experiment and put some in myself.


----------



## Mattie26 (May 31, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Update: Wash and go's aren't for me. Shingling won't be my friend until my hair starts to grow down instead of out...my shingles won't lay flat, by the time I'm done I have a gooey afro  This summer is about cornrows and phony puffs...if my hair is long enough to pull into one, I've never tried. I'll be blowdrying my hair next week for a length check, results will be in my siggy. I'm going to be stocking up on half-wigs while hairsisters is having their sale. I'm planning to get
> 
> *Spring/Summer Wigs*
> Cosmo Girl
> ...


  Cosmo girl is one of the first ones I got love it I want Bali but when I tried it on a the BSS a yeah not so much. Not cute not cute at all.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just completed another two weeks with a set of braids under my wig. Thinking about keeping them in another week.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattie26 said:


> Cosmo girl is one of the first ones I got love it I want Bali but when I tried it on a the BSS a yeah not so much. Not cute not cute at all.


 Really? I thought that was one of the few wigs that looks good on everybody. I guess I better try it on at the bss first...my head is HUGE, there's a good chance I'll look a mess too


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still in this challenge. It's going on two years now. I believe I have 1.0-1.5 years to go before I reach my goal. I'm getting tired of wigging it, but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 6, 2009)

MJ said:


> I'm still in this challenge. It's going on two years now. I believe I have 1.0-1.5 years to go before I reach my goal. I'm getting tired of wigging it, but I'm sticking with it.



I'm a little tired of putting something on my head every day but I know I will reach my goals in a few years too.   I just have to keep changing it up so I don't get too bored.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 6, 2009)

I might be taking a break from wigs at the end of this month for a little bit because my husband really miss seeing my hair. Any one else dealing with this while wearing protective styles?


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2009)

checking in ladies....I know it's been awhile but I stop wearing the wigs to give my hairline a break(they seemed to be thinning somehow). Earlier this morning, I went online to gmbs.com and found 4 new wigs that I plan on purchasing for the summer/fall. There is a new bss that opened here and hopefully they will have the wigs instock b/c I am really trying to limit my online purchases and buy locally. After seeing chavascandy's growth thread, I immediately started looking for new wigs to purchase(the two that I had were horrible looking on me and I trashed them once I noticed my ends suffering).


----------



## 81Stardust (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm in!!! I've been doing this for the past month and will continue.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still in it.  I'm loving my wig although I did experience a little problem.  Stupid me fell asleep with the wig on.  The side comb was anchored a little behind my hairline and pulled a plug of hair out.  I'm very lucky that I have hair covering that spot.

So ladies, so ever ever ......ever ever be lazy like me and sleep in your wig (especially if it has wig clips inside).


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I might be taking a break from wigs at the end of this month for a little bit because my husband really miss seeing my hair. Any one else dealing with this while wearing protective styles?


 My ex is always complaining about not being able to see/touch my hair. It's so annoying.  DUDE WE AIN'T EVEN TOGETHER NO MO! Go harass someone other P.Y.T.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it too lte for me to join?

I just started wearinf my half wig this week. I'm kinda bored with it already...

Im going to try and stick with this for six months so the parts thats are broken off can grow back.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 7, 2009)

:welcome3: Mamaceta, 81Stardust, and Locabouthair!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought two new wigs this weekend  .....both are ringlet/curly styles!

But, I also realized the 1B/30 is not the same color in different brands. The Motown Tress brand "30" highlights are darker than my other wigs.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just finished week 3 with braids under wig. I'm going for week 4 and then I'll take out the braids to detangle. I hope I see some extra growth.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 14, 2009)

im still in... Ive gave my hair a break for three weeks and now im back to wearing my half wigs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I have a question.....*is there any good (without embarrassing) way to suggest to someone that it is time to REPLACE an old wig?*

I went on Friday, and one of the ladies’ wig were just sitting on her head screaming HELLO (like a dead cat  and I love my cat).


It was just old-looking, and stiff and dull looking.

Could I gently suggest that we go wig shopping together? or start a conversation about "fabric softener" soak to revive old wigs?

I realize that most women in Real Life are not up to LHCF standards, but this was really BAD folks! 

p.s. it is not a money thing.....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question.....*is there any good (without embarrassing) way to suggest to someone that it is time to REPLACE an old wig?*
> 
> ...


 
If you're friends or acquaintances, then simply let her know gently that you care about her and you only want what's best for her. Let her know that her appearance matters to you and that you don't want anyone talking ill about her. Let her promise to stay calm as what you are about to say may, but is not designed to hurt her in any way but to help. 

Let her know how you are always impressed with the way she keeps herself, so nice, neat and clean but the wig gatta go sweetheart. Share with her how you take care of your wigs and if that doesn't work, simply suggest she purchase another one and offer to go with her to pick one out if you have the time. Let her know she'd look absolutely fierce in whatever style you think will be right for her.

Always compliment, then criticize, then compliment again to soften the blow. That's how I do it and it always seem to work that way. HTH and good luck.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm only in week 3 of wearing my extension braids so my wig break will last another 5 weeks at least. Carry on until I return ladies.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 16, 2009)

Question: I'm wearing a half wig is a stocking cap a must? I stopped wearing it because it was kinda tight on my head.

I think the curlier wigs looks more natural or is just me??


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 19, 2009)

My new half wigs

HZ T001
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-1/

HZ T004
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-2/

HZ T008
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-lace-t/


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 20, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> My new half wigs
> 
> HZ T001
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-1/
> ...


 
Very nice. I like the third on the best.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 23, 2009)

I need to join this challenge. I just received my first wigs yesterday and I am in love. Wigs are going to be the way I make it to BSL


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 23, 2009)

*I've been wigless since my Big Chop last Friday. I get ready for work, about to leave the house and feel as though I've forgotten something..my wig!! I'm taking a break for the next few weeks after nearly two years of good growth and transitioning to the BC. I kind of miss my wigs but I need to see what my natural hair can do.*


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 24, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> isawstars said:
> 
> 
> > hey ladies... i've been on a 3 month break from wigs... i feel really bad. is that too long? i dated a guy back in february and was afraid to wear wigs around him (even though i met him when i was wearing one! lol). when we stopped dating i started doing braid outs... i'm now in my lazy stage of bunning and doing a wet & go with a pony tail. i would return to wiggin it out but i left it at home and i'm away in college til early May.
> ...


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 24, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I've been wigless since my Big Chop last Friday. I get ready for work, about to leave the house and feel as though I've forgotten something..my wig!! I'm taking a break for the next few weeks after nearly two years of good growth and transitioning to the BC. I kind of miss my wigs but I need to see what my natural hair can do.*


 
That's nice you are taking time to enjoy your natural hair. I've learned a lot about my hair since taking a break from heat this year.


----------



## Keedah (Jun 24, 2009)

I cut new bangs on my latest lf and am loving it. So far Ive cut and dyed it for it summer.

The fact that its been raining every day in Jersey is helping me keep up with the wig challenge. I am not trying to fight my hair in this rain and humidity!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 24, 2009)

Keedah said:


> I cut new bangs on my latest lf and am loving it. So far Ive cut and dyed it for it summer.
> 
> The fact that its been raining every day in Jersey is helping me keep up with the wig challenge. *I am not trying to fight my hair in this rain and humidity![*/quote]
> 
> I know how you feel because my presses or salon presses never hold in warm or humid weather.


----------



## mistee11 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been wiggin' it off and on since January.  It's been a year since I last permed my hair and I've had major issues.  It seems that I am suffering with an autoimmune disorder called alopecia areata.  Every now and then I get these areas on my scalp where there's coin-sized smooth bald patches.  It's kind of hard to see if there is any hair follicles because they are in back of my head.  It's very difficult to wear my own hair and impossible to style.  I have resigned my self to wigs for now and it's kind of discouraging.  I'm learning to live with it just the same but it's summer and those wigs can make me pretty darn hot!


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 28, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> I've been wiggin' it off and on since January.  It's been a year since I last permed my hair and I've had major issues.  It seems that I am suffering with an autoimmune disorder called alopecia areata.  Every now and then I get these areas on my scalp where there's coin-sized smooth bald patches.  It's kind of hard to see if there is any hair follicles because they are in back of my head.  It's very difficult to wear my own hair and impossible to style.  I have resigned my self to wigs for now and it's kind of discouraging.  I'm learning to live with it just the same but it's summer and those wigs can make me pretty darn hot!



Have you been to a doctor?


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello luvies,
I'm still gettin wiggy with it.  So the other day I was mixing up some conditioner and my sister actually said "why do you go through all this trouble making conditioners and then throwing the hat on your head,  Your hair will never grow".  I didn't want to get angry because she has no clue; Ignorance is bliss and I can't wait to see her jaw drop when I do my big reveal for my LHCF anniversary.  I didn't respond to her comment and just kept mixing.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 28, 2009)

swalker31 said:


> Hell luvies,
> I'm still gettin wiggy with it.  So the other day I was mixing up some conditioner and my sister actually said "why do you go through all this trouble making conditioners and then throwing the hat on your head,  Your hair will never grow".  I didn't want to get angry because she has no clue; Ignorance is bliss and I can't wait to see her jaw drop when I do my big reveal for my LHCF anniversary.  I didn't respond to her comment and just kept mixing.



I hate when people are so negative. If I were you I wouldnt tell her about your hair goals. Just keep on with your regimen, and let your hair speak for itself


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 28, 2009)

Mistee, I am so sorry to hear that you are dealing with this.  Do a search on the board I know there are others that have overcome that type of alopecia.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Jun 30, 2009)

any half wig ideas for naturals???

TIA ladies


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 6, 2009)

Since I've been wearing wigs 98% of the time I had to make sure I posted my update in this thread


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> any half wig ideas for naturals???
> 
> TIA ladies


 
Have you tried a synthetic jerry curl one. Some of them are like shoulder length and some are a little longer than that. Check out my fotki protective style album for some ideas. In order for the hairline to blend with it, simply use some small rod curlers with some black protein gel and mixed with a little bit of slick or jam gel for added shine on your hair. Roll and allow to dry. When you are about to put on the wig, just separate each section of your hair until blended with the wig hair. Don't comb or tease, just separate with your fingers.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

I am not yet wearing wigs and have no idea when I will be because these boxed braids are working out so well right now. Anyhoo, I am not due to take them down until another 3-4 weeks ao I'll see what I'll do after that.


----------



## mamaceta (Jul 7, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> any half wig ideas for naturals???
> 
> TIA ladies



The attached pics are of me wearing a curly half-wig.  I wear it as a full cap because I'm relaxed but I know others who are natural who wear it as a half-wig.  I bought it from hairsisters, and there are other pictures posted there.  http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10159


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 7, 2009)

mamaceta said:


> The attached pics are of me wearing a curly half-wig. I wear it as a full cap because I'm relaxed but I know others who are natural who wear it as a half-wig. I bought it from hairsisters, and there are other pictures posted there. http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10159


 
Nice curly wig


----------



## shenitab (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is my latest. It is a human/synthetic full with that can be curled. PM me for more information.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I have 2-3 weeks of braid extensions to go and then I will be wearing my wigs for about a week or so then reinstalling my braids.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 10, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> any half wig ideas for naturals???
> 
> TIA ladies


 
I am wearing Aisha by Outre.  It blends pretty well when I plait my bangs. with a few dabs of sabino moisture block.  I plan to buy 1B next time though since the 2 is a little light for me now.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-half-wigs-for/

I tried blending it with flat ironed hair but the curly hair & sabino works much better.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/aisha-by-outre/


----------



## diamond42377 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just updating, I have been wearing my half-wigs out!  I am just doing 2 big braids under them and my bang is out. I have been slicking it back with or without a part and tucking everything under. The headbands are working out really great. Since i went natural, it seems like my hair is starting to shrink (I forgot about shrinkage). I'm loving the new waves though.

Here is a pic of my most recent one:


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

I iuinstalled my braids one week sooner than expected because my hair had grown out so much. I think for the next week or 2, I will be wearing wigs while I give my hair some much needed deep conditioning and protein treatments.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> I am wearing Aisha by Outre. It blends pretty well when I plait my bangs. with a few dabs of sabino moisture block. I plan to buy 1B next time though since the 2 is a little light for me now.
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-half-wigs-for/
> 
> I tried blending it with flat ironed hair but the curly hair & sabino works much better.
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/aisha-by-outre/


It's intereesting that you plait your bang. I usually put in the curling rods and I don't combed my hair when I take them out. I simply separate the hair and pull it over my curly instant weaves. It comes out very very nice and stays in for an entire week if I don't wash it out.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 14, 2009)

Since I took my braids out in April...I've been wigging it.  I will wig it for the next 2-3weeks and then wear braids for two months, then back to the wigs.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 14, 2009)

LaBellaDonV said:


> If it's not too late I'd like to be in as well. I've been wigging it with the same style since 2007 off and on. Currently transitioning so I had to restock. My lace front stripped my edges bald so I'm sticking with the snatch ons/snatch offs.
> 
> **ATLiens- SO GOOD 1073 Mount Zion Rd Morrow,GA 30260 (770) 968-4989 /having a Black History Month sale on their wigs. The synthetics I know were 50% off. I've been stuck on the same style (below) which cost $36.99, it's synthetic. With this sale I got 2 for the price of one.
> I purchased a #4 & #2. below pics = #4
> ...


 






The headbands are to die for!! are you making these or buying them from someplace.. This wig looks beautiful on you..


----------



## lux10023 (Jul 14, 2009)

vanessa 5th ave makes great wigs---i got a short one
and im rocking some falls right now--but my hair underneath is so thick--even when braided that i dont now how much longer i can rock a wig or a fall--cuz the wig will look like its placed on top of my head versus nicely fit ;0/

but i do luv the fact that i can rock a very short and sessy wig --the response has been insane--everyone luvs it..so do i...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

I was sportin my short pixie dena cali flip wig today right over my deep condition saturated hair and plastic cap.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been wearing a curly waist length wig that I love after I thinned it out!

Now I can't remember the brand or name of the wig  I usually keep the tag but throw it away the last time.

I went back to the BSS, but the sales lady was not help because I always play with my wigs so they look less "wiggy" she thoguth it was a lacefront.


----------



## bronzehair (Jul 16, 2009)

i know half the year has gone already but can i be added to this challenge? i've been in weaves and half wigs since december .


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 16, 2009)

bronzehair said:


> i know half the year has gone already but can i be added to this challenge? i've been in weaves and half wigs since december .


 
Welcome Bronzehair!


----------



## KinkyRed (Jul 16, 2009)

I love half -wigs. I change my look often with them. Also they are great to wear while taking care of your "real" hair.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi ladies - I haven't posted in a long time.  I've been so busy lately.  Don't know if anyone remembers but I've been temping for the last 6 months for an insurance company and I just got hired permanent full time on 6/29/09.  Amen, Thank You Jesus!  Finally got some benefits!!  Now I'm praying for all of my hair to grow back too!    I'm still wearing wigs and have been doing so off and since last June *(last perm 6/17/08).  *

Still suffering with alopecia areata (the spotty one).  I just purchased  the entire Strength of Nature product line to see if I have any success.  I know this is going to be a long journey but I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 21, 2009)

bronzehair said:


> i know half the year has gone already but can i be added to this challenge? i've been in weaves and half wigs since december .


Welcome



mistee11 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven't posted in a long time. I've been so busy lately. Don't know if anyone remembers but I've been temping for the last 6 months for an insurance company and *I just got hired permanent full time on 6/29/09*. Amen, Thank You Jesus! Finally got some benefits!! Now I'm praying for all of my hair to grow back too!  I'm still wearing wigs and have been doing so off and since last June *(last perm 6/17/08). *
> 
> Still suffering with alopecia areata (the spotty one). I just purchased the entire Strength of Nature product line to see if I have any success. I know this is going to be a long journey but I'm up for the challenge!


 
Congrats


----------



## MJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I took an unexpected four-week break from this challenge. I had my natural hair styled in cornrows and twists in Jamaica, and I wore the style for four weeks. 

The responses were amazing, especially when I returned to the U.S. I play netball, and my teammates had never seen my natural hair. Some of them didn't recognize me. They loved it and told me not to wear wigs again. I did receive some ribbing when I started to wear wigs again.

If the front of my hair was long enough to make a neat bun, I probably would have stopped wearing wigs. I didn't wash my hair the entire time – to avoid shrinkage. I've since returned to wearing cornrows under a wig and cowashing daily.

I will continue to wear wigs until my front of my hair grows long enough to make a neat bun or until I reach BSL, whichever comes first .


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 23, 2009)

Still wearing my wigs.


----------



## kandake (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I went wig shopping yesterday and I have two wigs that I don't want. They were both $19.95 +tax. I want to sell them for $15 and this includes shipping.

1. Outre Ayanna - Color 2
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquweay.html

I accidentally got a 2 instead of a 1b. I tried to make it work but can't. I did some finger combing, so it isn't fresh. The wig looks way better than the picture. I'll post an actual picture of the wig when I get home.

2. Sensationnel Wig HZ-7007 - Color 1B
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...rtName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=title

Its too long for me. I thought about cutting it but I want to see if I can sell it before I do so.  I'll post more pics of this one too if necessary.

PM me if interested.


----------



## tking21 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just made a quick weave wig using some tutorials off of youtube. I pretty much like it, but it kind of looks off to me. I don't know if it's because I haven't straightened in about a year and a half now or if it just looks to wiggy. Can you guys give me an honest opinion and some suggestions. The first two pictures are with flash, the last is natural light.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 30, 2009)

tking21 said:


> I just made a quick weave wig using some tutorials off of youtube. I pretty much like it, but it kind of looks off to me. I don't know if it's because I haven't straightened in about a year and a half now or if it just looks to wiggy. Can you guys give me an honest opinion and some suggestions. The first two pictures are with flash, the last is natural light.



It looks wiggy, but it's cute!!! In essence a quick weave is a wig.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree it look wiggy but it is cute.  I think it is the way you closed it...


----------



## tking21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Any advice on how to fix it?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 30, 2009)

tking21 said:


> I just made a quick weave wig using some tutorials off of youtube. I pretty much like it, but it kind of looks off to me. I don't know if it's because I haven't straightened in about a year and a half now or if it just looks to wiggy. Can you guys give me an honest opinion and some suggestions. The first two pictures are with flash, the last is natural light.


 
Great job tking21! 

My wig tend to look less "wiggy" after a few weeks becuse of day-to-day wear and tear.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2009)

Checking in:

I am still wearing my short Bobbi Boss wig for a while. I want to wear a slilghtly longer one but it is so hot here in the Bahamas right now so I guess I'll wait some more before I do.


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 30, 2009)

Do human hair wigs hold up better than synthetic hair wigs?

I've been wearing ym synthetic one for a month and a half anf its starting to get worn. I just bought another synthetic and I'm thinking about buying a human hair one.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 31, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Do human hair wigs hold up better than synthetic hair wigs?
> 
> I've been wearing ym synthetic one for a month and a half anf its starting to get worn. I just bought another synthetic and I'm thinking about buying a human hair one.


 
I really can't tell the difference - I treat both types the same and get just as much wear out of my synthetics as my hh wigs.

Ladies - I swear a Fabric Softner soak will revive any wig!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome Onyxmin!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 31, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I really can't tell the difference - I treat types the same in get just as much wear out of my synthetics as my hh wigs.
> 
> *Ladies - I swear a Fabric Softner soak will revive any wig![/*quote]
> 
> You keep talking about this so much that I absolutely have to try it.


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 31, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I really can't tell the difference - I treat types the same in get just as much wear out of my synthetics as my hh wigs.
> 
> Ladies - I swear a Fabric Softner soak will revive any wig!



Hmm. I have to try that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 6, 2009)

Just checking in....still wearing wigs. I had to change up my regimen though, because I don't think my ends liked being dried in a bun.  Back to rollersetting 2x/wk. My hair seems to like the new regimen.

Here are some pics of the wig I have been wearing lately...


----------



## kandake (Aug 6, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Just checking in....still wearing wigs. I had to change up my regimen though, because I don't think my ends liked being dried in a bun.  Back to rollersetting 2x/wk. My hair seems to like the new regimen.
> 
> Here are some pics of the wig I have been wearing lately...



Nice wig!  You know I always like your wigs.

But uh, this may sound weird but I like your shower even better.  Nice!  LOL!


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 6, 2009)

kandake said:


> Nice wig! You know I always like your wigs.
> 
> But uh, this may sound weird but I like your shower even better. Nice! LOL!


  Girl you are a trip


----------



## ellehair (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats pretty, is it a fullcap or half?


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 6, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Thats pretty, is it a fullcap or half?


 
Thanks! Theses are the details...

It Motown Tress FM 107- It's a mono front wig, that can be worn as a full wig or a half wig.  I got it from hairsisters. HTH.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

Checking in: I am still wearing my whole wigs possibly for another month before installing my extension braids again.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been so lazy with my hair this summer.....

No combing

No brushing

No braiding

but guess what I'm reataining ALL of my growth/length!

I've been just co washing or wash/deep conditon ....finger detangling...... smoothing it into a low bun and slapping on my wig.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 7, 2009)

This looks great on you!  I'm really liking this style.  Your wigs always look really nice...you know how to work them. 



SelfStyled said:


> Just checking in....still wearing wigs. I had to change up my regimen though, because I don't think my ends liked being dried in a bun.  Back to rollersetting 2x/wk. My hair seems to like the new regimen.
> 
> Here are some pics of the wig I have been wearing lately...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 7, 2009)

I have over 2 months of NG so I've been sporting my half wig and I got one full LF wig. They are synthetic and so cute!  Oh my!!  I've been lazy with my hair since I got all this new growth... Oh Dear.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome Jamaicasmodona!


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks... I am looking forward to starting/continuing my wig journey... So far so good.. 

I have one wig that can be worn as a full/half wig. Its has long curls that my DH is in love with.
He has wanted me to get this style since I've been doing weaves, but none of the stylist could have achieved it. When he came home one evening and saw my hair, he was in love, but he didn't know it was a wig until I took it off later that night... LMAO 

As soon as I get my camera back, I will post pictures..


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 27, 2009)

Checking in, still wearing my lace front.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

Checking in: I am still rocking my wigs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 28, 2009)

Me too!

Everytime, I think about doing something else with my hair (like braids) I'm drawn to the ease of the wigs! 

I love the fact that I can ---conrow or wet bun or deep condition or baggie under my wig -----and no one is the wiser.

Plus, the older my wig gets, the more realistic it looks.........I'm going to buy another one - same brand & style - just a differnt color (#33) for Fall!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 28, 2009)

Still rocking my freetress Lyon girl.. Gonna buy me another one this weekend.. Hair is braided and looking good underneath,.. Im so excited about my progress


----------



## kriolagirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Checking in...i fell off a month ago and got a sew from late july to last week.  just hit a wall and was about to throw all my wigs in the trash lol.  now that i've taken the sew-in down i will prob still be in wigs/falls for the rest of the year.  APL is so close i can taste it  Good luck to everyone still in the challenge...


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 30, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Mee too!
> 
> *Everytime, I think about doing something else with my hair (like braids) I'm drawn to the ease of the wigs*!
> 
> ...


 
These are the very reasons I've been sticking with my wigs. My hair stays moisturized and I haven't seen the mid shaft splits in my hair like I did last year. I am gaining more length with this protective style. Also, my DH prefers the wigs to the braids. Most people think I'm wearing wigs for a hair style. Only my DH, best friend, brother, and sister n law know what I'm really up to.


----------



## MissK7 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys can someone direct me to a wig tutorial..I'm transitioning and want to be low manipulation for a while so i'm wearing braids but are sick of them. so im looking into doing a weave or wearing a wig for the first time ever. I'd ideally like to do wigs so i can easily get to my hair when needed and have many different looks BUT i'm really nervous  b/c i know nothing about them and dont know anyone who wears them

can they just fall off or slip off or be pulled. how do they stay on securely? what are the differrent types. i keep hearing about lace front? and some are so inexpensive ($20) and then there are some around $600...i dont want to buy one that wont last or look good... how to upkeep them..can pple tell you have cornrows underneath up close? does it look bumpy? idk i just need HELP. is there a thread with all this info please? i searched but did not find like a wig support/wig 101/beginners wig thread lol just threads with pple already wearin them.


----------



## MissK7 (Sep 3, 2009)

bump...........please help


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 3, 2009)

MissK7 said:


> hey guys can someone direct me to a wig tutorial..I'm transitioning and want to be low manipulation for a while so i'm wearing braids but are sick of them. so im looking into doing a weave or wearing a wig for the first time ever. I'd ideally like to do wigs so i can easily get to my hair when needed and have many different looks BUT i'm really nervous b/c i know nothing about them and dont know anyone who wears them
> 
> can they just fall off or slip off or be pulled. how do they stay on securely? what are the differrent types. i keep hearing about lace front? and some are so inexpensive ($20) and then there are some around $600...i dont want to buy one that wont last or look good... how to upkeep them..can pple tell you have cornrows underneath up close? does it look bumpy? idk i just need HELP. is there a thread with all this info please? i searched but did not find like a wig support/wig 101/beginners wig thread lol just threads with pple already wearin them.


 
I don't know if there is a 101 support thread. I just started wearing wigs this year. I usually wear twists, braids, and cornrows under my wigs (wigs don't slip or fall off ). I wear my lace front like a regular wig because I don't want to wear tape or glue and because I take my wig off as soon as I get home from work. I hadn't planned on wearing them this long but I got hooked. I love wigs because I can go weeks without manipulation, wash/condition daily, and condition under wig.

I'm new at wearing wigs so I'm sure you will get some good advice from some of the ladies here.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm taking a 6-8 week break from wearing wigs because I got my extension braids installed today ladies. See you all again perhaps at the end of October.


----------



## Blaq-N-GoLd (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, gosh, I know I'm late, but I have to join this challenge being that I just recently started taking good care of my hair by strictly wearing my homemade half and full wigs! I have a vid on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/OhSoExalted Anyways, I am looking to grow 3 inches by jan, so this would be the perfect challenge that will keep me motivated . 
Sign me up/If i am not too late


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaq-N-GoLd said:


> Oh, gosh, I know I'm late, but I have to join this challenge being that I just recently started taking good care of my hair by strictly wearing my homemade half and full wigs! I have a vid on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/OhSoExalted Anyways, I am looking to grow 3 inches by jan, so this would be the perfect challenge that will keep me motivated .
> Sign me up/If i am not too late


 
Hey better late than never right? I am sure Curlidiva will let you join. I just wanted to compliment you on your skills. I love the half wig you made! Thanks so much for posting your video- you definitely gave me some ideas. I do something similar but instead of glue I just sew the tracks on.  I am thinking the glue would be much faster, but I would be so scared a track would come flying off.  Here is how I made my last wig which I love  http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/homeade-kinky-strai/

I am about to get really creative and actually make a wig where I will have the horseshoe out  that way I will be able to do a middle or side part.


----------



## Blaq-N-GoLd (Sep 7, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey better late than never right? I am sure Curlidiva will let you join. I just wanted to compliment you on your skills. I love the half wig you made! Thanks so much for posting your video- you definitely gave me some ideas. I do something similar but instead of glue I just sew the tracks on.  I am thinking the glue would be much faster, but I would be so scared a track would come flying off.  Here is how I made my last wig which I love  http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/homeade-kinky-strai/
> 
> I am about to get really creative and actually make a wig where I will have the horseshoe out  that way I will be able to do a middle or side part.



Wow, that looks real nice! It matches your hair texture so well! I couldn't stand to be patient enough to sit and sew the tracks on, I can barely sit and glue for the short period of time it takes me  Lol, My tracks havent slipped yet (THANK GOD!!) The thought of it is just funny I have to keep my fingers crossed now!
Hopefully she lets me join, even if I am too late I'll still be on stand by from the outside, challenging myself to accomplish my set goal !


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Blaq-N-GoLd!

I've added your name to the challenge......


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi MissK,

There is a wealth of info in this thread and the 2008 WIG thread..so just start reading! Also, You Tube is a great resource for info!

can they just fall off or slip off or be pulled. how do they stay on securely? 

Most wigs have small combs attached (or adjustable bands) on the inside to secure them. Some people (inlcuding myself) worry about the combs along your delicate hairline and remove them. You can secure your wig with these combs, bands, bobby pins. Lace wigs are ususally attached with wig glue or tape. You could also se in a wig just like a weave. 

what are the differrent types. i keep hearing about lace front? 

Wigs come in all styles and are either made of human hair or synthnic just like weaves. A lace "front" a wig that has a more realistic base at the top so that you can shift your part and your scalp show thru. I recommend that you visit at BSS wig (versus ordering online) for your first wig. They will let you try on different styles and ask your questions.

and some are so inexpensive ($20) and then there are some around $600...

Only a human hair lace wig (not a lace front) should cost $500 or more....This is the type of wigs that Beyconce and Tyra Banks wears that can be worn with deeper parts! If you decide to go the lace wig route, then visit the BLACK HAIR FORUM website- they are lace wig gurus!

how to upkeep them..can pple tell you have cornrows underneath up close? does it look bumpy? 

Again, start reading this thread for tips. There are also several guides on YOU Tube of people caring for and blending their wigs.

I wear my hair in cornrows, a low bun or two french braids with not problems.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure that most you have heard or seen the photos that Tyra Banks removed her WIG (or WEAVE) for her show opener!

Love it or hate it - I'm proud of her to doing this! She is such a longterm  weave wearer that I know this must have beed very HARD for her to do!

It reeks of a ratings stunt, but I still give her a thumbs UP!


----------



## ellehair (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm gonna buy me a new wig this week, I got tired of the same wigs, i think I want something curly this time.. Any suggestions.. I'll wear this one for the next month to protect my hair..


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 23, 2009)

i'm back on the wig bandwagon... i made this one on a stocking cap last Friday. this weekend i plan to make a half wig...


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 23, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> i'm back on the wig bandwagon... i made this one on a stocking cap last Friday. this weekend i plan to make a half wig...


 
This looks really good!!! Have you done any tutorials for wig making??? If not, would you possibly do one?? That looks so realistic. I would love to make a wig like that!


----------



## Anew (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I'm about to get back on the wig wagon. Just read this in another thread and never thought of it, but I'll wear my half wigs but leave no hair out and just use head bands to hide the front...

I'll post some pics if I decide to do that. Won't be buying any new wigs though


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 23, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> This looks really good!!! Have you done any tutorials for wig making??? If not, would you possibly do one?? That looks so realistic. I would love to make a wig like that!


 
Thanks! I thought about doing one but got lazy... I'll definitely let you know when i make a tutorial .


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 23, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> Thanks! I thought about doing one but got lazy... I'll definitely let you know when i make a tutorial .


 
PLEASE do! Thanks!!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2009)

Love the wig mz. new~ new. My birthday is coming up and I have plans to purchase three new half wigs. Hopefully, the bss in Bartlett will have the wigs at a reasonable price and I will not have to order them online.


----------



## Bachelorette (Sep 24, 2009)

wig wearers, how are you girls protecting your edges

I started getting into wigs (gonna start half wigs when I re-touch on Sunday) and people tend to mention thin edges being a "side effect". How do you avoid this?

also are there any SATIN wig caps?

TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

ladies I have not dropped out of this challenge, I am simply wearing some extension braids for a while because I ma in the Crown & Glory challenge as well. Will be back to update when i take these braids down.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> wig wearers, how are you girls protecting your edges
> 
> I started getting into wigs (gonna start half wigs when I re-touch on Sunday) and people tend to mention thin edges being a "side effect". How do you avoid this?
> 
> ...


 
I've worn satin caps, but I basically wear stocking caps.  I don't have problems with my edges.  I moisturize daily, use Castor oil on my edges, deep condition weekly, and baggy 2 or more nights a week.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bought a new lace front but I haven't worn it yet.  I'll try to post pics by Monday.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks good Mz New~New!

I'm still wearing the wigs daily.  I can definitely see that my hair is growing.   My hair grows really slowly and I've accepted that.  In the past, it's caused me to relax and go back to natural several times.  But the wigs are helping me to stay the course.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's my new lace front I wore for the first time today. I don't use tape or glue I wear it like a regular wig.

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-for-nove.html

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-nov-09.html


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 27, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my new lace front I wore for the first time today. I don't use tape or glue I wear it like a regular wig.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-for-nove.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-nov-09.html



It looks good !


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 27, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hey better late than never right? I am sure Curlidiva will let you join. I just wanted to compliment you on your skills. I love the half wig you made! Thanks so much for posting your video- you definitely gave me some ideas. I do something similar but instead of glue I just sew the tracks on.  I am thinking the glue would be much faster, but I would be so scared a track would come flying off.  Here is how I made my last wig which I love  http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/homeade-kinky-strai/
> 
> I am about to get really creative and actually make a wig where I will have the horseshoe out  that way I will be able to do a middle or side part.



Your wig in the video looks great. What kind of hair did you use ?


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 27, 2009)

Add me to the list. I just decided to do this


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 27, 2009)

Ladies wearing the sensationnel brand of half wigs: does the front or back comb take out any of your hair when you are putting them in? My hairline is very fragile and I would love to start wearing half wigs but after taking a look at several youtubers vids on the sensationnel brands the combs have me scared.
tia,
tishee


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 27, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies wearing the sensationnel brand of half wigs: *does the front or back comb take out any of your hair when you are putting them in?* My hairline is very fragile and I would love to start wearing half wigs but after taking a look at several youtubers vids on the sensationnel brands the combs have me scared.
> tia,
> tishee


 
Hi Tishee,

I always remove the combs from all my wigs and just secure them with either the adjustable straps or bobby pins.

Some ladies have suggested rubbing the combs with an oil so that they will glide through your hairline without ripping.

I've never had a problem with using just bobby pins!


----------



## missnurselady (Sep 27, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Here's my new lace front I wore for the first time today. I don't use tape or glue I wear it like a regular wig.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-for-nove.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/front-lace-nov-09.html


Wow, its looks really good! Where did you get it???


----------



## MJ (Sep 27, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> i'm back on the wig bandwagon... i made this one on a stocking cap last Friday. this weekend i plan to make a half wig...



I saw your stocking wig pictures today and then proceeded to spend the next four hours looking at youtube videos on how to make them. I learned alot. I want to make one!

*ETA:* I'm still going strong in this challenge. I'm looking forward to seeing how long my hair has grown. I will straighten it in December .


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 27, 2009)

missnurselady said:


> Wow, its looks really good! Where did you get it???


 

Thanks! I found it at a Beauty Supply Store.


----------



## LovelyH (Oct 1, 2009)

Great, add me in. Wigs for 2009 here we go.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 1, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Tishee,
> 
> I always remove the combs from all my wigs and just secure them with either the adjustable straps or bobby pins.
> 
> ...




I was going to say the same thing. Take those combs out! They will cause breakage. I always take mine out and use bobby pins or clips. I've been wearing a half wig for 4 months and I have no problems with my hair line.


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> i'm back on the wig bandwagon... i made this one on a stocking cap last Friday. this weekend i plan to make a half wig...



This is too cute!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 1, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Take those combs out! They will cause breakage. I always take mine out and use bobby pins or clips. I've been wearing a half wig for 4 months and I have no problems with my hair line.


will do sweetie! do you mind me asking what to use to take the combs out with? I saw wig clips on gmbs.com and put them on the list to purchase with the half wig. I hope the store has them in stock if not I will have to order them online.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> will do sweetie! do you mind me asking what to use to take the combs out with? I saw wig clips on gmbs.com and put them on the list to purchase with the half wig. I hope the store has them in stock if not I will have to order them online.



I usually cut the thread thats connected to the combs.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 2, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> i'm back on the wig bandwagon... i made this one on a stocking cap last Friday. this weekend i plan to make a half wig...


 
It looks nice!  Do you make your wigs because it's cheaper than buying one??


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 3, 2009)

Made this one yesterday... Started a video tutorial but failed miserably, lol.


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 3, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> It looks nice! Do you make your wigs because it's cheaper than buying one??


 
Thanks! Yes it is cheaper and the last hh wig I bought in a similar style was too thin and i ended up wearing it pinned up everyday. This way I can control the style and how much hair is used.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2009)

Yemaya said:


> Your wig in the video looks great. What kind of hair did you use ?


 

Hey Yemaya I am just seeing this.  I did not make the wig on the YT video- I think she said that she used yaki hair from the BSS if I remember correctly.


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 3, 2009)

ladies, is anyone using supertape for their lace wigs? if so, what kind and is it waterproof. just in case i decide to want to go for a swim. i don't want my wig to be tredding the water. i want to get the supertape roll (3yds) it says it can last up to 5wks dependind on the level of activity but it doesn't say waterpproof. i'm going to get this tape for my everyday tape but i want to know if there is a waterproof tape available as well. plz help a sister out. i'm not too sure about buying glue. i have to poo my hair too often and the glue will be a bit too much for me.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 4, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> ladies, is anyone using supertape for their lace wigs? if so, what kind and is it waterproof. just in case i decide to want to go for a swim. i don't want my wig to be tredding the water. i want to get the supertape roll (3yds) it says it can last up to 5wks dependind on the level of activity but it doesn't say waterpproof. i'm going to get this tape for my everyday tape but i want to know if there is a waterproof tape available as well. plz help a sister out. i'm not too sure about buying glue. i have to poo my hair too often and the glue will be a bit too much for me.


 
I don't use tape or glue so bumping for you.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 4, 2009)

I purchased my first half wig yesterday. It's the Freetress Sophia girl. The bss did not have the vanilla girl in the color I wanted(1b) so I only purchased one. I plan on looking online at youtube videos and making a list to place an online order b/c the selection at the store here was horrible.


----------



## Lovestyr (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, i personally purchase all my wigs online. The local BSS are usually overpriced and have a minmum choice of selection of wigs that I like. Also, if you order online they give you discounts for reordering with them and they have sales all the time. Heres a few sites I order from quite frequently:

*1) Blackhairspray.com*
*2.) Clairhair.com*
*3.) Hairsisters.com*
*4.)besthairworld.com*

BTW: They are in order of which sites I like the best and which have the fast shipping and they actually answer your emails and calls. lol


----------



## Bachelorette (Oct 5, 2009)

prettyeyez0724 said:


> Yeah, i personally purchase all my wigs online. The local BSS are usually overpriced and have a minmum choice of selection of wigs that I like.



Thanks for the sites. You are so right about the overpricing. I recently bought Freetress Elena (synthetic lacefront) which normally I w0ouldnt buy but the BSS dude, did it on my head for me and i really liked how it looked so i ended up buying it at a "discount" of 49.99, when I was looking for halfwigs, i saw that same Elena for $27.99 on clairhair.
VERY annoying to say the the least esp since you cnat retrun wigs to BSS, only reason i still buy from them every now and then is cos I wanna be able to try them on and make sure I like them before I buy them erplexed


----------



## Lovestyr (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I understand the local BSS can be convient sometimes. I personally when I purchase my wigs post videos on youtube so others can get idea of what they look like. I am currently waiting on two shipments one from blackhairspray.com and one from clairhair.com.

I ordered the lace front Scarlett and im on the fence to order JOJO which is also a lacefront. I will post pics when I receive them.


----------



## onyxmin (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 7, 2009)

I never official joined this challenge, but I've been wearing wigs since the summer and have seen a huge difference in my hair.....way less shedding..less tangles..and I have retained a lot of length..all I do is wash and dc once a week and put my hair in like 5 or 6 braids and add a leave in conditoner, moisturizer and seal with oil..and everyother day..I spritz it with water, conditoner, and oil....I may do the wig challenge all next year..to get to wsl....not sure yet though...but i'm loving keeping my hair protected, while looking cute with my different wigs..


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2009)

onyxmin said:


>


I love, love, love this! Please tell me what brand/model number it is and where you purchased it from.
tia,
tishee


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> It looks nice! Do you make your wigs because it's cheaper than buying one??


 
I forgot to mention..I also do the quick weaves..puting it on a weave cap...I like this way better...because it is cheaper..and I can buy human hair....most wigs..i have to get synethic hair...because the human hair wigs are too expensive.. and all I have to keep buying is weave caps and use the same hair....


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 15, 2009)

I plan on buying a new wig probably a lace front this weekend, my lace front I'm wearing now is starting to look worn.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bought a motown tress lace front today and I'll try to post pictures by tues.


----------



## onyxmin (Oct 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I love, love, love this! Please tell me what brand/model number it is and where you purchased it from.
> tia,
> tishee


 
Thank you. The name of the wig is Mackenzie. Product of Beverly Johnson. I bought it at a local bss in DC.


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 24, 2009)

i know i'm not famous. but i would appreciate if anyone...anyone could just pretty pretty please answer my ?
i would like to know if the supertape is waterproof. please don't make me roll on the foor and beg. PLEEEEEASE! thank you ladies.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 24, 2009)

Forgot to post pic. Lace front no tape or glue.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 24, 2009)

DivaD04 said:


> i know i'm not famous. but i would appreciate if anyone...anyone could just pretty pretty please answer my ?
> i would like to know if the supertape is waterproof. please don't make me roll on the foor and beg. PLEEEEEASE! thank you ladies.


 
Bumping for you, I don't know how to use tape or glue.


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 24, 2009)

thx ladies for all you bumps!!!!  by accident i ran into ms lola's u2 vid which answered my ?. i'm sooooo happy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYz6rRUx-dI&feature=related

maybe i can get curldiva to post this how2 vid so new wiggers... can see this vid. and yes ms lola said it'll even hold during love making
thx ms lola, it's well needed info!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2009)

Checking in - Update: I haven't checked in here in a looooong while because I have been wearing my extension braids. I will be due to take them down next week but I am so tempted to take them down right now, but I won't. 

When I take them down next week, I will probably be wearing a whole wig and I'll decide and update again then, what I will be wearing for sure.


----------



## lust for life (Oct 24, 2009)

I purchased half wig Renee by Outre and it's too big & wild. I'm scared to cut it  How do you tame a curly synthetic wig?


----------



## PaleoChick (Oct 24, 2009)

Still in the wig. Staying in it until May 2010.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 25, 2009)

lust for life said:


> I purchased half wig Renee by Outre and it's too big & wild. I'm scared to cut it  How do you tame a curly synthetic wig?



You can cut layers into it, 
or use product once you've brushed it to your liking.
There are lots of synthetic cutting videos out there to help you, I just cut mine yesterday... layers...

and Muffinismylover has many great videos showing how she tames her wigs...
She has like a new wig every week it seems..


----------



## onyxmin (Oct 28, 2009)

Still wigging and loving every moment of it


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll be wigging it today in something short and cute I think. Gatta go check out my wig stash.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'll be wigging it today in something short and cute I think. Gatta go check out my wig stash.


 
Short and cute sounds nice.  hhg


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 1, 2009)

metro_qt said:


> You can cut layers into it,
> or use product once you've brushed it to your liking.
> There are lots of synthetic cutting videos out there to help you, I just cut mine yesterday... layers...
> 
> ...



Girl, what are you wearing in your siggy.  Your hair looks hot!


----------



## ellehair (Nov 2, 2009)

I had to cut my london girl by freetress wig, it was wayyyyy too long for anything, lol

It actually looks nice now that its shorter.. I will definately buy it again.. The layer idea is good, maybe I will try that in a few weeks after i've worn the he!! out of it, lol


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 22, 2009)

After months of searching, I have finally found my new wig. And "La Jay" is her name  I bought it in 1b. I don't know where my camera is, so I can't post a pic. Can't find it anywhere online (it's like the bigfoot of wigs ) other than in Dezi's yt review.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

Still wiggin' out!


----------



## mz. new~new (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## aa9746 (Nov 23, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


>


 
Nice lace front


----------



## MJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: 

The company that makes the wig that like went out of business . I haven't found any other style/brands that I like. I'm thinking of weaving it up until I reach BSL.

On the other hand, I think I've *finally* reached full APL . I plan to take pictures by this weekend.


----------



## mz. new~new (Nov 25, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Nice lace front


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## ellehair (Nov 25, 2009)

mZ new new that is hot

I got my 1st lace front yesterday and I am completely hooked.. I actually bought two because the beauty supply store was having a special of 20% off all wigs.  

Im wearing it today and got tons of compliments already at work.. Im hooked, this is the way to go.. its looks so real, lol


----------



## mz. new~new (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks, *ljamie4*! what brand/style did u get?


----------



## ellehair (Nov 25, 2009)

mz. new~new said:


> thanks, *ljamie4*! what brand/style did u get?


 

Its by Vanessa, its called Face Farah.. i tried to look up a picture but its not on their web side..Its a layered straight look.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 25, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Its by Vanessa, its called Face Farah.. i tried to look up a picture but its not on their web side..Its a layered straight look.


hey there sweetie,
I found this online for you:
http://www.jinnysmall.com/jinnysmall-com-vanessa-wigs-style-face-farah.html
tishee


----------



## ellehair (Nov 25, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> hey there sweetie,
> I found this online for you:
> http://www.jinnysmall.com/jinnysmall-com-vanessa-wigs-style-face-farah.html
> tishee


 

Thanks TISHEE!!!

i dont know what i was doing wrong, lol you got it!!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 27, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Thanks TISHEE!!!
> 
> i dont know what i was doing wrong, lol you got it!!


np....anytime sweetie!


----------

